# Egg Thread



## Athravan

Anyone want to contribute to an egg thread? Just post here when you have eggs, what stage they're at.. when they're hatching. I love hearing about eggs and babies 

Early in the season so incubating I've got at the moment (Corns)

6 Caramel x Normal, Day 25
8 Anery x Anery, Day 20
27 Anery x Anery Motley, Day 10
20 Granite x Normal, Day 2
8 Coral Snow x Snow, Day 1

Will add as I get more hopefully


----------



## NBLADE

still early for me, but i do have incubating 

19 bearded eggs (trice's) - due end of april 

2 leo eggs, (first clutch this season) - due end of april- super hypos pos giant

8 corn eggs, due end of april time, - amel to creamsicle 

should have loads more to come, royals, milks, corns, leos, beardeds, cresteds, carpets, and pos some boa babies. 

:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs

just amel het snow so far... not sure what day


----------



## lisa33

Will have some soon, will post pics when they arrive: victory:.


----------



## rachy

Mine have hatched!! 2 have left the eggs , i think i have 3 hypos 3 normals 1 anery and a ghost.......... will know for def when they finally leave the eggs!!!:bash:


----------



## AuntyLizard

LOL ours all laid when we were away at the weekend... Had a very frantic daughter on the phone to me friday MUM the snake has laid eggs what do I do... 12 eggs our snow laid and thanks to Alistu they are doing great... Then Saturday I was just sitting down to our meal with kellyb and shelly and my phone rings... MUM the beardie has laid and she has laid them all over the viv... what do I do... Alistu to the rescue again... good job she dont live far away from us and is such a good friend...

We now have 12 snow eggs and 22 beardie eggs in the incubator.

Liz


----------



## BlueRoses

I am expecting the following :-

Creamsicle x Creamsicle ( about to lay prob tonight )

Caramel x Caramel ( in pre lay shed atm )

Crimson x Miami (het crimson and others) later


----------



## *H*

Expecting soon:

Okeetee x poss okeetee (pre lay shed 2 days ago)

Amel corn x snow corn/albino black rat (expecting any time soon)

Bci's (waxy passed 3 days ago!)

Poss Crb's


----------



## captaincaveman

im still waiting for pre lay shed on

abbotts x abbotts


----------



## Lyndsaybum

I'll have some from my corn snake in about 3 weeks


----------



## Kathryn666

Expecting first lot v v soon. Anery x Crimson. 
Snow appears gravid and 
Amel Motley het bloodred male is in with Bloodred female

This is an exciting time of year : victory:


----------



## stevemartin

10 western hognose eggs cooking 15days
expecting a big clutch from a HUGE miami female corn


----------



## Athravan

faroopnorthsnakes said:


> Amel Motley het bloodred male is in with Bloodred female


Bloodred het Amel Motley... Fire Motley :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: Thats a nice pair..


----------



## gibby

well done all,hope to see babies soon


----------



## littlerosie2004

I am awaiting my Lavender Albino Florida to lay (due any day - surely! she is like a balloon).

Also imminent to lay is my snow (snow x snow - hets unknown)

Have an amel (amel x snow) who may be gravid - behaving gravid but not convinced as yet.

And finally my normal Florida King who has another 3 weeks to go yet.

Cant wait :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## BlueRoses

BlueRoses said:


> I am expecting the following :-
> 
> Creamsicle x Creamsicle ( about to lay prob tonight )
> 
> Caramel x Caramel ( in pre lay shed atm )
> 
> Crimson x Miami (het crimson and others) later


 
Well how right was I ???

Creamsicle laid during the night. Can see 10 eggs at the moment but Im not going to disturb her just yet. Result !!! :no1:


----------



## Athravan

BlueRoses said:


> Well how right was I ???
> 
> Creamsicle laid during the night. Can see 10 eggs at the moment but Im not going to disturb her just yet. Result !!! :no1:


Congrats! I was so sure my butter was going to lay last night but nada, and she's just sitting in her moss box eyeing me up when I check on her. Maybe tonight's the night instead.


----------



## BlueRoses

They sure do like to keep you guessing dont they ? Lol

I didnt even see this pair mate. Its such an exciting time. Now begins the long wait :whistling2:


----------



## essexchondro

She had her pre-lay shed last Saturday, so should be getting chondro (Sorong) eggs some time in the next week or so, fingers crossed.

Stuart


----------



## Pauline

So far I've got:-

3 Cubed x Normal (het amel) corn - day 59
17 Normal x Normal (both het amel) corn - day 17


----------



## littlerosie2004

BlueRoses said:


> Well how right was I ???
> 
> Creamsicle laid during the night. Can see 10 eggs at the moment but Im not going to disturb her just yet. Result !!! :no1:


Congratulations!! Knew that text message at 7.30am this morning was good news :cheers:

Will await my inbox being filled with pics and info : victory:

(Now off to have a word with Custard who is driving me crazy with waiting!! :lol2


----------



## Paul Chase

essexchondro said:


> She had her pre-lay shed last Saturday, so should be getting chondro (Sorong) eggs some time in the next week or so, fingers crossed.
> 
> Stuart


Quick ? for you mate... i used to breed spotted pythons and they would always lay at about 30 days after pre-lay shed. is it not the same with chondros??


----------



## Paul Chase

BlueRoses said:


> Well how right was I ???
> 
> Creamsicle laid during the night. Can see 10 eggs at the moment but Im not going to disturb her just yet. Result !!! :no1:


Congrats look forward to the picies: victory:


----------



## bloodcorn

We are waiting on

Abbott's x Abbott's (pre lay shed)

Butter Motley x Butter Motley (pre lay shed)

Sunkisssed x Amel 

can't wait lol


----------



## Ian.g

19 bull snake eggs laid on the 20th, all looking good bar two that have sunk a little...but fingers crossed they will be ok...nothing else this year idoubt but next year should be a very good year fingers crossed


----------



## Corny-Dawny

I am waiting for my Bloodred to lay any day, she was in with my Lavender so fingers crossed.
She had a shed yesterday and is in the laybox. not sure if theres any eggs in her though but will wait and see. She is a fatty and her spine has peaked.
First time though this year.


----------



## BlueRoses

She laid 9 not 10...... but here they are...... woo hoooooooooo ! :no1:


----------



## littlerosie2004

Way to go Amelia : victory::notworthy:

Looking good there Blueroses, will have a drink or two next week to celebrate...:cheers:


----------



## BlueRoses

Thank you littlerosie !
How are yours doing? Is there any carpet left where you've been pacing up and down ? :lol2:


----------



## sahunk

my beardie layed a clutch about 2 weeks ago and expecting some more in like a month will post pictures when layed...


----------



## littlerosie2004

BlueRoses said:


> Thank you littlerosie !
> How are yours doing? Is there any carpet left where you've been pacing up and down ? :lol2:


Custard has been deep breathing this afternoon...only for short periods....but she is circling the viv in a crazy fashion...think it is going to happen soon : victory:


----------



## BlueRoses

littlerosie2004 said:


> Custard has been deep breathing this afternoon...only for short periods....but she is circling the viv in a crazy fashion...think it is going to happen soon : victory:


 
Great stuff..... and judging by the size of her, it will be tin hats on, retire to a safe distance, coz they'll come out like bullets from a sub-machine gun lol :lol2::blowup:


----------



## littlerosie2004

Woohoo!!! She is finally laying this morning...: victory: can see 13/14 so far but think there are more to come....thats the first wait over, now for the next wait!!! :whistling2:


----------



## leejay

*eggs*

9 corn eggs in the incubator day 17
bit of a guessing game on what the babies are as i introduced her to two males










ghost had pre lay shed on the 25th


----------



## Kathryn666

leejay said:


> 9 corn eggs in the incubator day 17
> bit of a guessing game on what the babies are as i introduced her to two males
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghost had pre lay shed on the 25th


Beautiful snake. Babies will be stunning : victory:


----------



## Corny-Dawny

What males did you put her with?
She is lovely and good luck with the eggs.
Dawn



leejay said:


> 9 corn eggs in the incubator day 17
> bit of a guessing game on what the babies are as i introduced her to two males
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghost had pre lay shed on the 25th


----------



## mattrolls

I have 10 eggs from my snow corn!! Her first time laying!! day 3 in the incubator today!:no1:


----------



## leejay

Corny-Dawny said:


> What males did you put her with?
> She is lovely and good luck with the eggs.
> Dawn


male 1 was hypo motley
male 2 was amel unknown hets

thanks for the comments


----------



## littlerosie2004

My girl did good...21 eggs, one possible dud, here they are:











Found her asleep in her water bowl trying to have a soak when I got home...awwww :flrt:











Dont blame her for wanting a soak....21 eye watering eggs would make any girl feel the need for a bubble bath!!


----------



## tick

*What ya got*

23 beardie eggs in incubator 15 days ish arrivals start
1 gravid Argus monitor packed to the hilt stomachs solid
1 normal royal defo 6 eggs dads a pastel morph
And the beardies carrying again

Think after these are sold will cover the two spider royals 1m 1f i want: victory:: victory::no1:


----------



## Corny-Dawny

leejay said:


> male 1 was hypo motley
> male 2 was amel unknown hets
> 
> thanks for the comments


Cool will be nice whatever they are, hope some are motley, thats if you want motleys.
Wish mine would lay lol


----------



## BlueRoses

littlerosie2004 said:


> My girl did good...21 eggs, one possible dud, here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found her asleep in her water bowl trying to have a soak when I got home...awwww :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont blame her for wanting a soak....21 eye watering eggs would make any girl feel the need for a bubble bath!!


 
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS way to go Custard ! She looks really cute in that water bowl : victory: :no1: Well done and congratulations to Rhubarb ( the dad ) too :notworthy:


----------



## Athravan

My amel is laying today, 7 days late! Dont know how many eggs yet though, looked about 8 in there but she wasn't done so didnt disturb

Have an opal in her laying box and a butter.

And I mated an anery motley and another opal last night so fingers crossed on them


----------



## Athravan

She's finished, 17 eggs bringing my total up to 86


----------



## Maddie

Good lord 86! I wouldn't know what to do with myself, I'd be all over the place. Mating pairs - will they? won't they? Females laying - how many? fertile? infertile? Incubating .. Jeez, no thanks  Not on such a large scale anyways. I really take my hat off to those who breed, specially when 50+ eggs are concerned.

*awaits pictures*

x


----------



## Athravan

:lol2: I have another 10+ gravid corns at the moment so should have around 300 at least before end of season.. I time it so a lot of the eggs are beginning to hatch by the time the 2nd wave comes along.. etc. so I never have hundreds hatching at once which makes it more manageable 

I haven't really taken many pics lately, I really should.


----------



## Maddie

Ahh I see, probably better that way, I don't think it's humanly possible to deal with 300 hatchlings by yourself at one time? It would surely bring on a nervous breakdown lol. So for said amount of eggs, how many incubators are on the go at one time? Is it one per clutch laid or sharing? Sorry, questions again  x


----------



## Athravan

I can fit about 100 eggs into one 3 foot fish tank incubator


----------



## w00t my name is Thomas

i aint got into that but i will be getting gold dust corns --- blizzards---- and ultramels -- so that will be a good run for me ,,, i have a hogg island and an 06 miami so they will be before them ,,, anyways good luck with all your eggs people ,, have fun =)


----------



## claireburniston

I'm waiting on 4 females to lay eggs, all are in the laying boxes but nothing yet.

Put together

Lavender poss het opal x Lavender poss het opal

Amber x Miami het Amel, Anery, Caramel and Hypo

Snow x Hypo het Amel, Anery and Caramel

Amel x Amel Hypo


----------



## sahunk

My beardie is getting fatter by the day! lol and i can feel the eggs quite clearly! she started digging today and is going off her food! it must be soon thats what she was doing last time....
cant wait : victory:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

Instead of making my own thread, I'll post here.

Today, I had 9 Ball Python Eggs from a Cinnamon / Spider x Normal Mating.

I also have a Female Borneo Short-Tail entering her pre-lay slough!


----------



## Athravan

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Today, I had 9 Ball Python Eggs from a Cinnamon / Spider x Normal Mating.


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble: 9? Isn't that quite a lot for a royal? Congrats!


----------



## claireburniston

claireburniston said:


> I'm waiting on 4 females to lay eggs, all are in the laying boxes but nothing yet.
> 
> Put together
> 
> Lavender poss het opal x Lavender poss het opal
> 
> Amber x Miami het Amel, Anery, Caramel and Hypo
> 
> Snow x Hypo het Amel, Anery and Caramel
> 
> Amel x Amel Hypo


 
So if anyone can tell me what i will have from the amber x miami paring it will save me a lot of headaches with percentages lol. I know i will get normals, ambers, hypos and caramels...but their hets start to hurt my head lol


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

Athravan said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: 9? Isn't that quite a lot for a royal? Congrats!


 
That's what I thought! 

I thought there were 6 to start with, so was happy with that, but as I uncoiled her 3 more just appeared!

She was a 1946g Female at time of mating.


----------



## Athravan

claireburniston said:


> So if anyone can tell me what i will have from the amber x miami paring it will save me a lot of headaches with percentages lol. I know i will get normals, ambers, hypos and caramels...but their hets start to hurt my head lol


Okay

Amber x Normal het Caramel, hypo, amel, anery =

25% Normal het Caramel, Hypo... 50% poss het Amel, anery
25% Caramel, het Hypo, 50% poss het Amel, anery
25% Hypo het Caramel, 50% poss het Amel, anery
25% Amber, 50% poss het Amel, anery

Basically you will have no way of knowing which ones are het snow (amel, anery), so will have to label them all as 50% possible het.


----------



## *H*

*H* said:


> Okeetee x poss okeetee (pre lay shed 2 days ago)


She started laying about 6 o'clock this evening and is now on number 7


----------



## claireburniston

Thanks alot : victory:


----------



## bizz

awwww big congrats to all those with eggs/expecting them soon, i cant wait for all the pics of the babies: victory:


----------



## A.J

Glad someone started this.:whistling2:
Veiled cham eggs 07 clutch only 10 left rest were infertile due to not being mated for this clutch 181 days old and counting.
Same female 69 eggs doing well 61 days .
Another female 61 eggs 15 days .
B,dragons eggs 18 eggs done 39 days .
Another B,dragon 24 eggs done 28 days.
Creamsicle x Creamsicle 9 eggs 13 days .
Waiting on a further 12 corns still to lay :whistling2:mama nature willing :flrt:.
Just like to wish everyone the best that are breeding :lol2:
AJ .


----------



## asm1006

captaincaveman said:


> im still waiting for pre lay shed on
> 
> abbotts x abbotts


Me and you both CC! My female normal x male caramel. She's due to shed, belly scales loosening and not eating, and searching...searching....:lol2:


----------



## BlueRoses

Just updating my report lol

9 Creamsicle eggs in the incubator: victory:

Caramel just about to pre-lay shed any minute: victory:

Crimson x Miami mated 2 days ago : victory:


This is a fun thread :flrt:


----------



## eeji

captaincaveman said:


> im still waiting for pre lay shed on
> 
> abbotts x abbotts


:mf_dribble:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm hoping my anery's in pre lay - I didn't see the amel daddy hooking up with her, so fingers crossed for next week 
the normal's showing no signs


----------



## eileensimpson

I just wish mine would mate!!!!!!
My female is very tough around her belly but *H* had a feel today as she shed last night and can't feel anything:bash:
However the one that is laying tonight of hers was the same! 
They couldn't feel anything even after her prelay shed.
It was only a few days ago when they could feel them!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Lostcorn

First eggs yesterday , 18 beardies.

Snakes will be a few weeks yet


----------



## SSamm

my anery stripe should be in her pre lay shed.. i was hoping for eggs a month ago... but she was ovulating... so hopfully 2 weeks ill have eggs

my ghost should be gravid too


----------



## drpjtaylor

Cleo with her eggs.: victory:
24 in total. Took these just before I removed the eggs this evening.


----------



## Trice

it's my first ever year breeding sooooooooo yeah..
I have:

19 bearded dragon eggs (at NBLADE's house) - laid 29th Feb. So 32-33 days so far?

Awaiting my female blizzard leopard gecko to lay her eggs.


----------



## asm1006

well Coco is not searching tonight...due a shed anyday.
Here are some pics taken today.


----------



## wohic

I have got

37 yemen eggs that were laid christmas day
50 yemen geggs that were laid 2 weeks ago
vittakin eggs on day 45
vittakin eggs on day 35
vittakin eggs on day 12

3 Crestie eggs (oly one looking ok though) been incubating aour 40 and 60 days.


NO snake eggs though, only one planned breeding this year and my butter male is being gay again and does not want to get jiggy. :bash:


----------



## asm1006

Can't imagine you not having corn hatchlings Julia!:crazy:


----------



## jamie-c

wohic said:


> I have got
> 
> 37 yemen eggs that were laid christmas day
> 50 yemen geggs that were laid 2 weeks ago
> vittakin eggs on day 45
> vittakin eggs on day 35
> vittakin eggs on day 12
> 
> 3 Crestie eggs (oly one looking ok though) been incubating aour 40 and 60 days.
> 
> 
> NO snake eggs though, only one planned breeding this year and my butter male is being gay again and does not want to get jiggy. :bash:


abit like my 2 :whip:


----------



## Deano

Getting excited, should have Corn eggs soon!

Snow x Snow - Female shed a few days ago and has been off food, so should lay in the next week or 2. She's on the small side but I should get a few snows.

Also got a snow x Amel het Anery - female is HUGE and layed 33 eggs in her first attempt last year, so should have a 'few' snows and Amels from her in a few weeks too.

Oh, and cat is about to have kittens any day!


----------



## sahunk

beardie i would say should lay tommorow or next day as she is off food i can feel eggs and is digging fratically!


----------



## asm1006

Deano said:


> Getting excited, should have Corn eggs soon!
> 
> Snow x Snow - Female shed a few days ago and has been off food, so should lay in the next week or 2. She's on the small side but I should get a few snows.
> 
> Also got a snow x Amel het Anery - female is HUGE and layed 33 eggs in her first attempt last year, so should have a 'few' snows and Amels from her in a few weeks too.
> 
> Oh, and cat is about to have kittens any day!


You'll be busy then:lol2:


----------



## Deano

Learnt a LOT of lessons looking after 30 hatchlings last year, so hoping it will be a bit easier this year!


----------



## asm1006

Oh crikes-may be asking you for your knowledge in that case:lol2:


----------



## Deano

I'm no expert, just learnt how to feed / clean them all quickly, what water bowls worked best, how to deal with humidity / prevent spillages in the tubs etc.

And how not to trust / rely on 'buyers' untill they prove they are serious! Man I wasted so much time!


----------



## kingy

hay all, i have 2 leo eggs in the incubator due to hatch between 14 of april and the 5 of may, a, excited to have them: victory:
good luck every 1 with your eggs


----------



## ratley

Corn Laid today!!! while i was at work :sad: so didnt get to watch. 

Snow x Snow (dont know any of the hets)
17 eggs so now to sit back and wait.


----------



## Athravan

Congrats all the new eggs & owners


----------



## lisa33

Not long now my female went into prenatal shed yesterday :whistling2:


----------



## ratley

ratley said:


> Corn Laid today!!! while i was at work :sad: so didnt get to watch.
> 
> Snow x Snow (dont know any of the hets)
> 17 eggs so now to sit back and wait.


So happy she's ok I'm having a 'blond' moment.
The male is snow het coral! its just the female I dont know the hets of.
:whistling2:


----------



## rachy

Here's my additions!


----------



## lisa33

Wow ,there huge Rachy are they normaly that big?


----------



## Athravan

I think they are royals, which are huge compared to snakes like corns


----------



## rachy

Yeah sorry they are royals


----------



## Deano

Hey Rachy, that male Snow you sold me knows what he's doing :no1:


----------



## rachy

Deano said:


> Hey Rachy, that male Snow you sold me knows what he's doing :no1:


Dirty lil bugga!!!!!


----------



## Athravan

20 Butter eggs today!


----------



## sahunk

Athravan said:


> 20 Butter eggs today!


congrats! :no1:


----------



## Myo

stevemartin said:


> 10 western hognose eggs cooking 15days
> expecting a big clutch from a HUGE miami female corn


 

You anywhere near Liverpool Steve? would love a hoggie.


----------



## Robbie

Royal. 4 Eggs (one bad and another kind of semi-bad). Due some time at the end of April. It's her first clutch so she done well considering.


----------



## sahunk

Here are my beardies eggs! 22 lovely fertile eggs

One of the first eggs i uncovered!















Most of the eggs 













The eggs in the vermiculite!


----------



## Athravan

Congrats sahunk!


----------



## ratley

sahunk said:


> Here are my beardies eggs! 22 lovely fertile eggs
> 
> One of the first eggs i uncovered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the eggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eggs in the vermiculite!


Well Done!!!

Excellent photos : victory:


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Aww well done Sahunk they look great. Good luck with them


----------



## sahunk

Athravan said:


> Congrats sahunk!


thanks they are way healthier than her first clutch whick is expected! 



ratley said:


> Well Done!!!
> 
> Excellent photos : victory:


#

thanks im so proud of her!


----------



## sahunk

Corny-Dawny said:


> Aww well done Sahunk they look great. Good luck with them


thanks i better change my sig!


----------



## Athravan

10 eggs today from an anerysicle (anery 25% emoryi) x granite. I know people don't like hybrids and this is the only one I own, but mum is a stunning beastie and I thought Id give it a go (with babies labelled proper of course)


----------



## pjlucy

13 Okeetee Eggs Cooking Away Day 1


----------



## blobby

*eggs*

20 off snow x amber hatching any day..normal with un known hets x amber 17 eggs 2 weeks ago.aner with un known hets x amel 14 eggs a week ago.hopfully later motly caramel x normal motly with hets


----------



## Athravan

Two clutches today, Opal het mot x Opal motley, just a small clutch, and snow x coral snow... Up to 136 eggs.


----------



## Kathryn666

Athravan said:


> Two clutches today, Opal het mot x Opal motley, just a small clutch, and snow x coral snow... Up to 136 eggs.


you are going to have a LOT of hungry mouths to feed :lol2:.

I am waiting for my Snow to have a pre lay shed and my Bloodred and Amel stripe (het bloodred) are together now so fingers crossed


----------



## leejay

13 more eggs today


----------



## Deano

Checked on my little snow corn yesterday and she's given my 17 healthy looking eggs! :no1: I'm shocked, I expected half that as she was only 340g.

I'm a little worried as she is now seriously skinny, and down to 180g, but she took a small mouse a couple of hours after being seperated from the eggs, and is a good feeder, so hopefully she'll put the weight back on quick.

So expecting lots of little Snow corns in June!


----------



## BlueRoses

Well done Snowy!!! : victory:

and congratulations you! Im sure she will be ok. They do look skinny dont they just after? If she ate straight away that will give her a head start before she goes into post lay shed :no1:


----------



## lukendaniel

carpet gave us 24 nice healthy looking eggs today. was nt expecting that many. about the size of large chicken eggs they are

daniel


----------



## Trice

My female Beardie laid another clutch! Even though she was seperated from the male. But only 8 appear fine, all the others are gone.

Plus out of the 19 healthy ones from the other clutch, one seems to have gone bad, where as the others are all healthy, moving about too!


----------



## yemen250

*yemen eggs*

i have 25 yemen cham eggs ready the end of may and 44 eggs ready the end of august...


----------



## BlueRoses

Oooooooh ..... my caramel is fit to explode any minute. Pacing up and down she is...... tick tick tick :whistling2:


----------



## Athravan

I'm made up, 13 good looking eggs from snopal motley x opal motley, first year for both so fingers crossed on fertilty rate. Had low amount from opal het motley x opal motley so i thought the male might be a bit young but 13 is fantastic, and mums looking in good health too.


----------



## rachel132002

19 good eggs, 1 slug from Amber x Caramel breeding, laid on wednesday - woot.


----------



## BlueRoses

Hooraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay ! Woke up this morning to fing Georgia, my caramel corn laying. She is still at it bless her so will have to be later for further details. So excited. :no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## BlueRoses

.......... still laying lol : victory:


----------



## littlerosie2004

Way to go Georgia....Blueroses stop looking in the viv and strolling up and down the carpet...you'll wear it out :lol2:


----------



## BlueRoses

Lol @ littlerosie ( you know me too well girl ! ) :whistling2:

Actually.... I have a chair positioned near the viv, out of Georgia's direct sight, but allowing me to take a peek from time to time. Through the hole in the top of the laying box I just saw another egg pop out : victory: Havent a clue how many there are as they are well hidden under the moss


----------



## Athravan

I bet the suspense is killing you!


----------



## titch

Congrat's to all who have egg's and babie's! I haven't got any due this year. I think i would be a nervous wreck with no nail's left! :lol2:


----------



## BlueRoses

Athravan said:


> I bet the suspense is killing you!


 
Too right it is :blush:

I had loads to do today and none of it is getting done ! :lol2:


----------



## littlerosie2004

The suspense is killing me never mind Blueroses :lol2: Awaiting confirmation of the number...what is she playing at?? 

Shall we have a guess at the number hidden in there??

I say 17 : victory:


----------



## BlueRoses

Georgia says....'never mind the quantity.... feel the width!' mg:

:rotfl:...... 

P.S Still going


----------



## littlerosie2004

BlueRoses said:


> Georgia says....'never mind the quantity.... feel the width!' mg:
> 
> :rotfl:......
> 
> P.S Still going


Really! Such filth! but funny:lol2:

Come on Georgia want to know how many to toast to when I go to the pub :roll2:


----------



## BlueRoses

littlerosie2004 said:


> Really! Such filth! but funny:lol2:
> 
> Come on Georgia want to know how many to toast to when I go to the pub :roll2:


 
How very dare you she says! She was meaning the width of the eggs!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I can see quite visibly, 14 good white eggs.... but the moss is obscuring if there are more.... and she is still going! Ouch


----------



## BlueRoses

Phew ! The eggs have landed : victory:

What a little star....... 21 eggs, none appear to be duds :no1:
She has been hours delivering this little lot bless her. She has now fed and had a lovely cool drink which lasted for over 3 minutes!


----------



## Athravan

Very nice looking eggs!


----------



## hermanlover

i have a cali king about to drop any second!! this is her second cluthc, (she was only mated once, she has just double clutched) her first eggs are due to hatch next week!! im soooooo excited!! :no1:


----------



## littlerosie2004

BlueRoses said:


> Phew ! The eggs have landed : victory:
> 
> What a little star....... 21 eggs, none appear to be duds :no1:
> She has been hours delivering this little lot bless her. She has now fed and had a lovely cool drink which lasted for over 3 minutes!


 
21 - wow! Well done Georgia...hot bath now required for the new Mum :no1: The same number as Custard again...they did the same last year didnt they!!! 

Congrats!!


----------



## BlueRoses

littlerosie2004 said:


> 21 - wow! Well done Georgia...hot bath now required for the new Mum :no1: The same number as Custard again...they did the same last year didnt they!!!
> 
> Congrats!!


yes I was thinking that. You cant see them all on the pic as a couple are underneath the main pile.


----------



## leejay

well i checked my eggs today i am one month through and one egg has gone bad the rest are perfect

do many go off during incubation?


----------



## Athravan

Oh noooo.. my egg count is going DOWN!!





Because my first clutch is hatching :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## BlueRoses

Yesssss! Congratulations!! : victory: Dont forget the pics!


----------



## Athravan

Peekaboo!


----------



## CaseyM

I have 13 JCP eggs atm, due to hatch around 20th May but im not holding my breath, they not looking so great at the mo... 

But the female finally fed last night so its all good :no1:


----------



## pjlucy

congrats 

im so jealous:whistling2:


----------



## Paul Chase

Athravan said:


> Peekaboo!


congrats : victory:
What you got hiding in them eggs, cant quite tell the morphs yet.


----------



## johnz_snow

my patternless leo laid her first eggs this morning


----------



## Young_Gun

Tryin natural incubation with a female royal from a Cinny x Normal pairing, lookin good so far (Day 5).


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

congrats athravan!! More pics required!!! lol :no1:


----------



## Athravan

They're just normals  From a caramel mum that came to me gravid (didn't know..) and the seller didn't know what she'd been mated to, but possibly a snow... so normals het for caramel and who knows what, but could be butter.

All my planned matings won't be hatching for another 4 weeks at least


----------



## Athravan

13 Amel het Charcoal x Blizzard eggs laid today


----------



## spirit975

Het hypo sunkissed eggs due anytime here...fingers crossed.: victory:


----------



## A.J

A few more eggs since my last post 
Lavender X Normal 7 eggs 8 days old.
Anery Stripe x Anery Stripe 15 eggs 5 days old 

a few still to come .
AJ


----------



## A.J

4th clutch of the year :notworthy:: victory:
Anery(m) x Green Snow (f) gave me 10 eggs this morning:flrt:
AJ


----------



## Athravan

Congrats!

I saw 2 eggs in with a normal this morning but didn't want to disturb her, think she'd just started.


----------



## lisa33

4 eggs in with my Amel she started late last night and still going :whistling2:


----------



## spirit975

19 eggs from my Hypo x Sunkissed pairing last night:no1:


----------



## Athravan

spirit975 said:


> 19 eggs from my Hypo x Sunkissed pairing last night:no1:


Very nice!


----------



## Young_Gun

Anyone else got any real eggs yet?

:whistling2:


----------



## pjlucy

Young_Gun said:


> Anyone else got any real eggs yet?
> 
> :whistling2:


 Barn or Free Ranged?
:lol2:

only kidding, what you mean buy real eggs?


----------



## Young_Gun

pjlucy said:


> Barn or Free Ranged?
> :lol2:
> 
> only kidding, what you mean buy real eggs?


Anythin not containin worms? :no1:


----------



## pjlucy

Well i got 6 gravid leos, but they are just norms and maybe het for something else

these should be born on the 5th June or thereabouts


----------



## lukendaniel

Young_Gun said:


> Anythin not containin worms? :no1:


lol i agree: victory:. need some python eggs etc. suppose we cant force snakes to have eggs!!!

and some boa eggs:whistling2:

daniel


----------



## pjlucy

lukendaniel said:


> lol i agree: victory:. need some python eggs etc. suppose we cant force snakes to have eggs!!!
> 
> and some boa eggs:whistling2:
> 
> daniel


 
Haha Boa Eggs :lol2:

love it


----------



## Young_Gun

lukendaniel said:


> lol i agree: victory:. need some python eggs etc. suppose we cant force snakes to have eggs!!!
> 
> and some boa eggs:whistling2:
> 
> daniel


I've got some boa eggs incubatin at the minute, tried natural incubation this time though :lol2::lol2:

Got a Cinny x Normal royal clutch naturally incubatin and expectin more royal eggs for the bator soon aswell.


----------



## pjlucy

:up:

seeing as it got lost


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Thanks for bumping it, I posted where it had gone I couldnt find it lol.

I am waiting for my ghost corn to lay, she shed Monday but has been wondering round her tub and in and out of her lay box, dont know what was going on last night, she kept waking me up her hide was moving lol.
She is in her nest box now.

When did yours all lay eggs, was it late at night like most or did any lay during the day, I couldnt keep awake last night lol but I will be anxious every night until she lays lol


----------



## kelly

shouldnt be long now then dawn  mine started laying in the afternoon so just depends really i think. last year she laid through the night.


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Thanks Kelly,
Yes Im really excited but nervous too but Im leaving her well alone, just go and peep now and again through the sides so I dont disturb her.


----------



## kelly

best of luck hun  im still waiting on my other corn to lay lol been 10 days since she shed now.


----------



## kezza

heyyyyyyyy, ive got 17 corn eggs in the incubater there her 1st ever batch, theyve started to cave in so expecting them to hatch any day now  and my other corn is due to shed so she will be laying in the nxt 2 weeks  ill keep u guys posted. : victory:


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Great, good luck with them,
What are you expecting?


----------



## Corny-Dawny

kelly said:


> best of luck hun  im still waiting on my other corn to lay lol been 10 days since she shed now.


Thanks Kelly,
Wow shouldnt be long then, what is it and what did you breed her with?
Dawn


----------



## kelly

hope the eggs hatch  keep us posted.

no not long now dawn, she very restless bless her. be her first time so keeping eye on her. she is just a normal and i put her to my blizzard.


----------



## Athravan

Not eggs but my second columbian rainbow boa gave birth about 20 mins ago!


----------



## kelly

congrats hun


----------



## Young_Gun

Athravan said:


> Not eggs but my second columbian rainbow boa gave birth about 20 mins ago!


How many have you got now, 200? 

:lol2:


----------



## claireburniston

Still waiting.........:bash:


----------



## grannykins

I have 15 corn eggs due to hatch about the beginning of May - should get anerys, ghosts, snows and hypo snows. Also my first ever cali king eggs(8) due to hatch end of May. No idea what they will be as mum is banana and I couldnt decide whether to breed her with my black/white band male or my banana stripe male, so I put her to both. It'll be interesting to see what I get, as I cant find much info about morphs/hets in calis. My daughter has her first ever fertile leo eggs in there too - 4 of them so far.


----------



## Athravan

Some anery corns just hatched here too... from an anery female who came to me already gravid, and the seller didn't know who she was mated with as they were kept in a group (grrr :bash


Anyway I've got 3 anery's out and 2 snows!  Proving my female as het amel.. guessing she was mated with a snow.


----------



## A.J

congrats on the new arivals 
Another 28 B Dragon eggs total so far 70 : victory:
First clutch started to hatch on Sunday still have a few to pip :flrt:
Slow down on Corn eggs side of laying but:whistling2:
AJ


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Well my ghost started digging everywhere last night and she is still at it so it shouldnt be too long now


----------



## kelly

so exciting  keep us posted hun.


----------



## Corny-Dawny

I will do


----------



## bloodcorn

Yay we got our first clutch of eggs this morning, parents are sunkissed and amel. She had 20 eggs, all good and is now looking exhausted and quite a bit slimmer :lol2:


----------



## Corny-Dawny

congrats on the eggs


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Well its 5 days today since pre lay shed and nothing yet, she is in lay box most of time but then wonders around digging lol It seems like its taking forever


----------



## bloodcorn

Corny-Dawny said:


> congrats on the eggs


Thanks, she took 9 days from shed


----------



## Corny-Dawny

What did she do before she lay? how many days did she dig LOL.
I know it could be another week or so yet it is killing me all this waiting its my first clutch so Im excited.


----------



## bloodcorn

Corny-Dawny said:


> What did she do before she lay? how many days did she dig LOL.
> I know it could be another week or so yet it is killing me all this waiting its my first clutch so Im excited.


Yeah it's my first too :lol2:, she just spent most of the time in the lay box, occasionaly digging in the aubiose


----------



## hogboy

Just had a cluth from my female Amel stripe X male Lavamel, 14 eggs approx.
This was an unplanned breeding as the female was a little on the small side, the male escaped from his tub and did the dirty !!!!
Mums doing well, and looks none the worse for wear.


----------



## Young_Gun

hogboy said:


> Just had a cluth from my female Amel stripe X male Lavamel, 14 eggs approx.
> This was an unplanned breeding as the female was a little on the small side, the male escaped from his tub and did the dirty !!!!
> Mums doing well, and looks none the worse for wear.


Lucky he chose a female that should give some nice babies, must have good taste 

How are the eggs lookin?


----------



## Corny-Dawny

neminf said:


> Yeah it's my first too :lol2:, she just spent most of the time in the lay box, occasionaly digging in the aubiose


LOL sounds like mine at the moment lol. I bet she lays in the middle of the night, I watch her at night when I go to bed as they are in my bedroom and I can see her from my bed so I wont disturb her.
Good luck with yours very exciting isnt it


----------



## hogboy

Young_Gun said:


> Lucky he chose a female that should give some nice babies, must have good taste
> 
> How are the eggs lookin?


Eggs look great, small ish, but minty white.


----------



## bloodcorn

Corny-Dawny said:


> LOL sounds like mine at the moment lol. I bet she lays in the middle of the night, I watch her at night when I go to bed as they are in my bedroom and I can see her from my bed so I wont disturb her.
> Good luck with yours very exciting isnt it


She'd had 14 when I got up, but at least I saw the last six come :lol2:


----------



## Corny-Dawny

LOL aww at least you got to see some, what was she like when you took them away?
I just hope I do everything right.
What incubator are you using, I have a poly box with a heatmat etc


----------



## cornmorphs

sounbds like everyone is having a good year.. hope i finally get something half decent myself soon


----------



## Athravan

cornmorphs said:


> sounbds like everyone is having a good year.. hope i finally get something half decent myself soon


Get on with it, I want to buy some more corns :whistling2:


----------



## bloodcorn

Corny-Dawny said:


> LOL aww at least you got to see some, what was she like when you took them away?
> I just hope I do everything right.
> What incubator are you using, I have a poly box with a heatmat etc


She was fine, she wasn't bothered at all I think she was exhausted,

We're using a viv turned into an incubator because we should have at least six more clutches.


----------



## Corny-Dawny

cornmorphs said:


> sounbds like everyone is having a good year.. hope i finally get something half decent myself soon


Have you got any eggs yet Nige?
Cant remember if I have read anything on yours.
What or should I say what arent you expecting LOL


----------



## bloodcorn

Athravan said:


> Get on with it, I want to buy some more corns :whistling2:


Don't we all, get on with it Nige :lol2:


----------



## Corny-Dawny

neminf said:


> She was fine, she wasn't bothered at all I think she was exhausted,
> 
> We're using a viv turned into an incubator because we should have at least six more clutches.


WOW thats great, what else have you bred. My main breeding should start next year most of mine arent ready until then so I cant wait.


----------



## bloodcorn

3 clutches of Abbotts, Butter het motley Butter motleys, Golddust het motley and Golddust motleys and Hypo Lavenders het blood


----------



## cornmorphs

Athravan said:


> Get on with it, I want to buy some more corns :whistling2:


lol, looking at ur list you wont need any of mine



Corny-Dawny said:


> Have you got any eggs yet Nige?
> Cant remember if I have read anything on yours.
> What or should I say what arent you expecting LOL


i have amel het snows due to hatch in 2 weeks tops.
i took some butter stripe eggs out of the dead female, but they dont look too good.. shame, i'd like to have kept a few of those.
i have about 3 or 4 females that are gravid, and a few more that could be.. should have a lot of nice hets to produce some rarer stuff.. 
then a few more females that i need to get a bit of weight on before i breed them.


----------



## hogboy

My lav mot will be laying in 4 days, and Butter stripe looks like she'll lay in the next month !!!
The waiting is killing me:lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman

my abbotts being a pain in the butt, one egg, then 3 the next day, then 2 the next day:bash:


----------



## Corny-Dawny

cornmorphs said:


> lol, looking at ur list you wont need any of mine
> 
> 
> i have amel het snows due to hatch in 2 weeks tops.
> i took some butter stripe eggs out of the dead female, but they dont look too good.. shame, i'd like to have kept a few of those.
> i have about 3 or 4 females that are gravid, and a few more that could be.. should have a lot of nice hets to produce some rarer stuff..
> then a few more females that i need to get a bit of weight on before i breed them.


Sorry to hear about the butter stripe was it your butter stripe female?
Hope you manage to get 1 or 2 babies.
Look forward to seeing what you have 



captaincaveman said:


> my abbotts being a pain in the butt, one egg, then 3 the next day, then 2 the next day:bash:


Has she layed them all now Jay?


----------



## cornmorphs

i didnt know she had started mate.. watch that, you dont want to go down the route i just did.


----------



## captaincaveman

Corny-Dawny said:


> Sorry to hear about the butter stripe was it your butter stripe female?
> Hope you manage to get 1 or 2 babies.
> Look forward to seeing what you have
> 
> 
> 
> Has she layed them all now Jay?


 
Nope, think theres 13-14, but nothing recently, shes not straining either:bash:



cornmorphs said:


> i didnt know she had started mate.. watch that, you dont want to go down the route i just did.


 
Yeah, i know thatsa what im worrying about, shes active and alert, but dunno whats going on with her


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Oh I hope she manages ok, you must be worried sick


----------



## cornmorphs

i had 2 eggs sucked empty thru the skin, then a shot of oxytocin. she only passed one of the eggs that were empty.; i was due to take her to the vet that morning as it was the monday, and she was dead.


----------



## captaincaveman

yeah, you know me and my abbotts, shes not laying in her lay box either, ive put two different ones in, two different mixes of vermiculite and shes laying in the hemp:bash:, theres no reason why she wont lay in the box, but she wont


----------



## cornmorphs

what do the eggs look like that have come out so far?


----------



## captaincaveman

cornmorphs said:


> i had 2 eggs sucked empty thru the skin, then a shot of oxytocin. she only passed one of the eggs that were empty.; i was due to take her to the vet that morning as it was the monday, and she was dead.


 

yeah i know its a bl**dy nightmare for ya dude:bash:


----------



## captaincaveman

cornmorphs said:


> what do the eggs look like that have come out so far?


 
think theres 5, all healthy good size, white, ones got the usual dimple but fertile


----------



## cornmorphs

you might be ok, she might just need a shot in the morning if she hasnt finished off..


----------



## captaincaveman

cornmorphs said:


> you might be ok, she might just need a shot in the morning if she hasnt finished off..


 
yeah, its just been over 4 days so far:bash:


----------



## Corny-Dawny

cornmorphs said:


> i had 2 eggs sucked empty thru the skin, then a shot of oxytocin. she only passed one of the eggs that were empty.; i was due to take her to the vet that morning as it was the monday, and she was dead.


Sorry to hear that Nige


----------



## animalfreak

had our first eggs layed early this morning 
still in box with mum as not sure she has finished yet
unusual normal female with normal malegot four other females I,m waiting on


----------



## wohic

I know this is a snake thread.but i have got 4 more crestie eggs and that always makes me really happy so YAY me !!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Well done Julia  good luck with them


----------



## SNAKE_35

im waiting for my amel to do her pre lay shed. This is the first time ive done this myself. im hoping to do everything right. ive had some advice from various people so all should go well.


----------



## kelly

my normal is laying now   can see 5 so far.


----------



## Athravan

I had a ghost lay yesterday and have an anery motley half way through today  Almost on 200 on the egg count, 2 incubators full!


----------



## kelly

wow loads of eggs then lol.


----------



## captaincaveman

the abbotts finally layed the rest, so 15 eggs in total:no1:, not sure why she did it the way she did but......:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

wow, go christy lol.. thats awesome


----------



## Athravan

cornmorphs said:


> wow, go christy lol.. thats awesome


You'll make more money in one good clutch than all my low end stuff though!


----------



## hissnhers

*1st clutch laid last night*

Hi - just logged in - great thread!. We're so excited :lol2: - our 1st clutch was laid last night! I think there's 10 (at the mo) -* how long should I wait until I move the mum and get the eggs into the incubator??*

She's the 1st of 4 that I'm pretty sure mated - a 5th one just couldn't get it right!!!!:blush:

We're expecting some or all of the following:
Amber, Amber motley, Caramels, Caramel motley, Butter, Classic Motley (het snow/hypo), Coral, Ghost, Ghost Motley, Golddust, Hypo, Hypo Motley Ultramel plus some amel/aners etc with various hets :mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs

Athravan said:


> You'll make more money in one good clutch than all my low end stuff though!


i wont have any the way things are going


----------



## tick

MY FEMALE ARGUS HAS HER AR*E IN THE TUB OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH:mf_dribble:


----------



## Robbie

My royals started hatching this evening. Just the one egg right now. Poking out.


----------



## cornmorphs

Robbie said:


> My royals started hatching this evening. Just the one egg right now. Poking out.


nice one mate. how many arew there in all?


----------



## hogboy

My Lavender motley had started laying as i left for work this morning 
about 8 eggs so far, with a lot more to go !!


----------



## thalie_knights

what we 'thought' was our corns pre-lay shed was infact not.shes going into shed now so another 2weeks or so to wait:bash: as for our pueblan,shes about ready to pop,so im keeping a VERY close eye on her!


----------



## hogboy

thalie_knights said:


> what we 'thought' was our corns pre-lay shed was infact not.shes going into shed now so another 2weeks or so to wait:bash: as for our pueblan,shes about ready to pop,so im keeping a VERY close eye on her!


Same happened to me with my Butter, got all stressed cos i thought she was late, and then surprises me with a proper pre lay shed.


----------



## thalie_knights

i know,i feel a prune coz for the past 10days ive been saying 'any minute/day/second' now..and the whole time i was wrong..bah!


----------



## kelly

lol that happened to me last year.


----------



## welcome to our zoo!

*35 corn snake eggs!!*

Hi

Our 7yr old corn has recently laid 35 eggs and want to know if this is some sort of record?!! Its our first clutch of eggs so will see what happens!!


----------



## Athravan

welcome to our zoo! said:


> Hi
> 
> Our 7yr old corn has recently laid 35 eggs and want to know if this is some sort of record?!! Its our first clutch of eggs so will see what happens!!


It's pretty high! Congrats!  My record last year was 32, but this year the biggest has been 27, with average on 10-15.


----------



## Trice

My lizard eggs are hatching :O


----------



## claireburniston

17 eggs laid last night, from a Snow x Hypo het snow and caramel mating.
Just waiting for the other girls to lay now


----------



## welcome to our zoo!

*35 corn snake eggs*



Athravan said:


> It's pretty high! Congrats!  My record last year was 32, but this year the biggest has been 27, with average on 10-15.


Thanks, have 2 wait n see how many hatch! We've heard the record is 33-any ideas?


----------



## LEXCORN

> Original post by *Akua_Ko_Nalu*
> Today, I had 9 Ball Python Eggs from a Cinnamon/Spider x Normal Mating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original post by *Akua_Ko_Nalu*
> I thought there were 6 to start with, so was happy with that, but as I uncoiled her 3 more just appeared!
> 
> She was a 1946g Female at time of mating.
Click to expand...

Excellent news & a, particularly, nice surprise from a female who is not massive.: victory:

We have 'held back' on our Breeding Programme to allow for later hatchlings this year.

*Corn Cultivars*

........too numerous to mention, however, some of the most awaited are:-

Lavender Stripe
Opal Stripe
Lavender Motley
Opal Motley
Butter Stripe
Coral Avalanche
Ghost Bloodred

Eggs from 2 x ladies which were presented much earlier than I had hoped!

*Ball Pythons*

100% het Pied
100% het Albino
Albino

No eggs yet, although many confirmed 'hook ups'. :no1:

*Mandarina Rat Snakes*

Confirmed 'hook up', awaiting eggs.

*Honduran Milk Snakes*

Being less than co-operative!

Lex


----------



## LEXCORN

> Original post by *faroopnorthsnakes*
> Amel Motley het bloodred male is in with Bloodred female


Ya Kathryn,

Would be best that you describe the Amel Motley poss. het. Bloodred + Bloodred female as sold.

At least until you have Bloodred hatchlings & the male is proven.:whistling2:

Lex


----------



## Robbie

cornmorphs said:


> nice one mate. how many arew there in all?


Just two. It was her first clutch and 2 of the 4 went bad  Still. Can't complain.


----------



## cornmorphs

Robbie said:


> Just two. It was her first clutch and 2 of the 4 went bad  Still. Can't complain.


no mate, not at all.. well good luck with that and let us all know how things go with them eh


----------



## Robbie

Yeah cool.
Any dropped for you yet then nige?


----------



## ratboy

5 lovely white and healthy radiated rat snake eggs this morning !!!!!

Hopefully... they will all stay that way :jump::jump::jump::jump:


----------



## Robbie

Hatched out fully this afternoon.


----------



## cornmorphs

Robbie said:


> Yeah cool.
> Any dropped for you yet then nige?


not really, got a few that may do soon tho,then a few females to add to males too still.


----------



## Robbie

cornmorphs said:


> not really, got a few that may do soon tho,then a few females to add to males too still.


Ah well still all the fun to come


----------



## hissnhers

Hi - just thought I'd update from WEST of the Pennines - 12 eggs from our ghost motley - this follows 10 the other day from our amber. We've another 3 that are either gravid and/or just mated. 

Is there anyone able to come and help me 'pop' at the end of June????


----------



## asm1006

Hello and congrats on eggs/hatchlings those that have: victory:

Coco is about to prelay shed. Gone blue and clear again....can feel 15 eggs deffo and maybe a couple more.


----------



## hissnhers

the ghost motley didn't even shed so she's taken me by surprise!!!:blush:


----------



## asm1006

:lol2: now I will be on tenterhooks now you said that!


----------



## BlueRoses

Ooooooh more excitement here in windy Warwickshire !

Sarah, ( Miami het Crimson ) is laying as we speak. 8 days post shed and only 30 days after mating being observed. I can see 5 eggs so far and they look healthy. Its going to be a lonnnnnnnng night:whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs

BlueRoses said:


> Ooooooh more excitement here in windy Warwickshire !
> 
> Sarah, ( Miami het Crimson ) is laying as we speak. 8 days post shed and only 30 days after mating being observed. I can see 5 eggs so far and they look healthy. Its going to be a lonnnnnnnng night:whistling2:


that IS quick.. just goes to show eh. nice one


----------



## BassFerret

Lucy (anery) just laid 29 yesterday! And as if that wasn't enough, Spectre (snow) laid 7 on the same day - second clutch. Both fathered by the irascible Thumper (strawberry snow), so it's going to be interesting to see what the result is. 

Only one slug that I can see so far, so fingers crossed! I'm so excited - the girls looked exhausted yesterday when I found the eggs (hardly surprising, LOL), but are much brighter today.

Eggses! :flrt:


----------



## kieran8143

congrats just wondering is this the snow you had off me?


----------



## cornmorphs

BassFerret said:


> Lucy (anery) just laid 29 yesterday! And as if that wasn't enough, Spectre (snow) laid 7 on the same day - second clutch. Both fathered by the irascible Thumper (strawberry snow), so it's going to be interesting to see what the result is.
> 
> Only one slug that I can see so far, so fingers crossed! I'm so excited - the girls looked exhausted yesterday when I found the eggs (hardly surprising, LOL), but are much brighter today.
> 
> Eggses! :flrt:


thats a real gfood clutch, dont get toop many that size


----------



## A.J

Congrats to all on the egg trail once again.
Another small clutch of 8 good eggs from a first time mom :whistling2:i awoke to this morning :lol2:.C.cane x C.cane pairing sure started my day of good anyway.: victory:
AJ


----------



## elainefu88

lisa33 said:


> Will have some soon, will post pics when they arrive: victory:.


 
How many time do they finally leave the eggs?


----------



## Kathryn666

elainefu88 said:


> How many time do they finally leave the eggs?


depends on type of snake which had the eggs but corns are 5-6 weeks


----------



## A.J

6th clutch of the year Snow(f) x Ghost (m) gave me another 18 good eggs 2 slugs .
AJ:whistling2:


----------



## kelly

congrats : victory:


----------



## BlueRoses

Here are pics of the 15 eggs Sarah produced overnight. As I said earlier, she was observed mating on 30th March ( and 31st lol ) which is 30 days ago !!!! She had her pre lay shed 8 days ago. The eggs are in the incubator so not that great a pic but all 15 look good eggs : victory:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

Well, after a good few days of sitting in their eggs, here are my first 3 clutches of the season hatched out;











And one of the individuals;


----------



## BassFerret

cornmorphs said:


> thats a real gfood clutch, dont get toop many that size


I know, I'm absolutely chuffed to bits with her  

But my god, what a weight loss programme!!!! She's a shadow of her former self, but I'll soon have her back on her feet...

...in a manner of speaking, of course! :lol2:


----------



## Cheynei

*Caught in the Act*










Finally, after a week of sitting pretty on a moss filled nesting tray, Goldie decided when the time came, to lay the eggs at the heat mat end. Ah well, least she waited for my day off, so it wasn't a problem. Dozen eggs and counting. :2thumb:

The proud Parents (JJ + Goldie)


----------



## Cheynei

After 3 Hours, We've ended up with 23 Good eggs and 2 Slugs. Not half bad for her first year: victory:


----------



## kelly

thats fantastic


----------



## Cheynei

Thanks, it's a little eerie though. After just watching the film 23, the one with Jim Carrey, my ghost corn laid 23 eggs and my jungle's just laid 23 good eggs. Maybe they'll all hatch looking something like this guy :devil:

I've got 2 smaller corns that are due soon, if they produce a combination of 23 eggs between them, I'm going to start sh:censor:ing myself.


----------



## LadySofia

Cheynei said:


> Thanks, it's a little eerie though. After just watching the film 23, the one with Jim Carrey, my ghost corn laid 23 eggs and my jungle's just laid 23 good eggs. Maybe they'll all hatch looking something like this guy :devil:
> 
> I've got 2 smaller corns that are due soon, if they produce a combination of 23 eggs between them, I'm going to start sh:censor:ing myself.


haha brilliant, lets us know what happens :lol2:


----------



## Robbie

Second of my two healthy eggs pipped and is in the process of hatching out fully


----------



## leejay

got my firt ever clutch pipping as we speak one completley out of the egg
pics to follow
only 53days


----------



## benj12345

i have jcp there going to hatch any day soon
ben


----------



## hogboy

My Hognose has laid around 10 slugs over the last few weeks, and then tonight laid 2 good eggs, and looks like
she's ready to drop a few more.


----------



## BlueRoses

Congratulations to all with eggs/ hatchlings /pippings. What a wonderful time of year this is. I now have, from 3 pairs, 45 eggs in incubators. :flrt:

I must say this has been, and still is, an excellent thread. I look every day to see who has new life emerging and never tire of it. Its a great idea though to have all the 'egg threads' in one place as there could be quite a few at this time of year lol. Well done thread starter! : victory:


----------



## BassFerret

There's nothing quite so exciting as eggs and babies, is there? Good luck and congratulations to all! 

:flrt:


----------



## A.J

*7th clutch of the year*

Butter laid this little lot overnight :lol2:16 in total 1 looks sluggish but is incubating anyway .


----------



## pjlucy

Fantastic :flrt:very well down little lady


----------



## leejay




----------



## leejay

these are normals het bloodred motley's


----------



## leejay




----------



## kelly

awwww congrats


----------



## pjlucy

congrats :flrt:


----------



## ratley

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Well, after a good few days of sitting in their eggs, here are my first 3 clutches of the season hatched out;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of the individuals;


They are georgeous! Are they all out of normal to normal? if not how will you know who came from what parent? Just asking cos I got eggs due soon and was trying to decide whether it was ok to mix the offspring at any time or not. I always thought I shouldn't but now not 100% sure:crazy:


----------



## Robbie

Last of my healthy eggs hatched out a lovely colourful reduced pattern. Definate keeper. Enjoy the pictures and congrads and well dones to everyone who have had hatchers 



















AND a picture of the first hatchling  Pipped Sunday, hatched out Tuesday.


----------



## Kathryn666

Well, they were in eggs before they were born!!



















Sorry but as both my corns still have their "legs" crossed I have to post these instead!!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

ratley said:


> They are georgeous! Are they all out of normal to normal? if not how will you know who came from what parent? Just asking cos I got eggs due soon and was trying to decide whether it was ok to mix the offspring at any time or not. I always thought I shouldn't but now not 100% sure:crazy:


 
They are all from Normal x Normal Pairings.


----------



## Nyoka Malkia

Congrats Robbie and what little stunners:mf_dribble: Great for your first time: victory:




Robbie said:


> Last of my healthy eggs hatched out a lovely colourful reduced pattern. Definate keeper. Enjoy the pictures and congrads and well dones to everyone who have had hatchers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND a picture of the first hatchling  Pipped Sunday, hatched out Tuesday.


----------



## Nyoka Malkia

My Caramel corn has so far laid 20 healthy looking eggs: victory: 

But 2 of them are stuck to the bottom of the box, any suggestions on safely getting them unstuck? Don't want to damage them.


----------



## Young_Gun

Nyoka Malkia said:


> My Caramel corn has so far laid 20 healthy looking eggs: victory:
> 
> But 2 of them are stuck to the bottom of the box, any suggestions on safely getting them unstuck? Don't want to damage them.


Cut the box off around the eggs, or transfer em to the incubator in the box.


----------



## mark940

my snow will be laying soon just had her pre lay shed she was paired with a normal with unknow hets


----------



## kelly

good luck mark


----------



## snakedude

Currently got eggs from -

Western Hognoses - 17

Motley Hurricane x Amelanistic Corn Snake - 12

Motley Hurricane x Carolina Corn Snake (both parents blizzard!) - 12

and many more to come!

Mike.


----------



## hissnhers

mark940 said:


> my snow will be laying soon just had her pre lay shed she was paired with a normal with unknow hets


Any ideas why 3 out of 4 of mine have decided to lay BEFORE shedding???


----------



## snakedude

Presume it's corns you have got? 
If so they normally shed about 7-14 days before laying, it is usually when I get this shed that I put a laying box in for them.
Mike.


----------



## Young_Gun

witzend said:


> Any ideas why 3 out of 4 of mine have decided to lay BEFORE shedding???


You missed the sheds before they laid?


----------



## kelly

i havnt a clue why yours have laid without having a pre lay shed. very strange


----------



## snakedude

snakedude said:


> Presume it's corns you have got?
> If so they normally shed about 7-14 days before laying, it is usually when I get this shed that I put a laying box in for them.
> Mike.


OOPS misread the question! Doh!!:lol2:


----------



## kelly

bless ya :lol2:


----------



## miss_honey

I had 21 beardie eggs, but 8 went bad, about day 35 or so, and the other night she laid 29 so hope all goes well my first breeding year/season


----------



## hissnhers

Young_Gun said:


> You missed the sheds before they laid?


Nope - one shed 4 days after laying, the other 2 are still blue (1 just laid tonight) other due in next few days - mated just BEFORE the one that's just laid!!!!


----------



## Young_Gun

witzend said:


> Nope - one shed 4 days after laying, the other 2 are still blue (1 just laid tonight) other due in next few days - mated just BEFORE the one that's just laid!!!!


Makes no sense, snakes shed before laying, it's how it goes, sure the shedding triggers the 'labour' cycle aswell :?


----------



## Athravan

Some very nice royals above! I have more worms :whistling2:

I have to say in 10 years I've never had a corn snake lay without a pre-lay shed. I've never heard of it not, and can't really think of any reasons why that would happen


----------



## gargoyle1980

I've had real problems this year with eggs going bad. My corn laid 19 eggs - all fertile but so far I've lost 8. And the others keep going mouldy. Not good.


----------



## hissnhers

Young_Gun said:


> Makes no sense, snakes shed before laying, it's how it goes, sure the shedding triggers the 'labour' cycle aswell :?


according to Kathy Love's book it can happen - it's not really an issue...............just interesting..................I think I'd rather just count 5 weeks and not EXPECT a shed.:whistling2:


----------



## Young_Gun

witzend said:


> according to Kathy Love's book it can happen - it's not really an issue...............just interesting..................I think I'd rather just count 5 weeks and not EXPECT a shed.:whistling2:


That puts me in my place then, Kathy Love wrote it so it's right, she never writes anythin thats wrong, right?


----------



## hermanlover

witzend said:


> according to Kathy Love's book it can happen - it's not really an issue...............just interesting..................I think I'd rather just count 5 weeks and not EXPECT a shed.:whistling2:


im sure they have to shed before laying, i read it does something, cant remember exactly what, but i read if they dont shed, they wont lay until they do. that may be live birthers though hmmmm


----------



## hissnhers

Young_Gun said:


> That puts me in my place then, Kathy Love wrote it so it's right, she never writes anythin thats wrong, right?


:lol2: not at all - it's just worth knowing that SOME might lay before shedding!! It's our 1st year at this so they almost caught me out!


----------



## cornmorphs

i have some amels hatching at the moment.
they shoul all be out by tonight


----------



## Paul Chase

cornmorphs said:


> i have some amels hatching at the moment.
> they shoul all be out by tonight


Nice one nige: victory:: victory:
Pics (cough cough)


----------



## Paul Chase

Thats twice today i have read the 5 week from breeding until laying (cods wallap) A female can breed and hold on to the sperm for many weeks until she ovulates, can be as much as 3-4 weeks. Then it will take the normal 30-40 days for the eggs to develope in her before she lays.


----------



## cornmorphs

Paul Chase said:


> Nice one nige: victory:: victory:
> Pics (cough cough)


nothing yet mate, working at the mo.. will try and get afew tonight
not much else happening tho, got some nice pairings, but not many doing a lot right now.
i think i'll do a full hibernation this year, i know its not ment to be any different according to some breeders, but i havent had much luck since i stopped doing it, and everything was fine when i did do it.


----------



## Paul Chase

cornmorphs said:


> nothing yet mate, working at the mo.. will try and get afew tonight
> not much else happening tho, got some nice pairings, but not many doing a lot right now.
> i think i'll do a full hibernation this year, i know its not ment to be any different according to some breeders, but i havent had much luck since i stopped doing it, and everything was fine when i did do it.


Yeah theres a few people starting to rethink brumation after this year as there are many people not getting there females in egg. I bet it has some thing to do with the warm winter this year.


----------



## captaincaveman

i was glad i brumated my abbotts this year, hook up took about 3mins from introduction too:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Paul Chase said:


> Yeah theres a few people starting to rethink brumation after this year as there are many people not getting there females in egg. I bet it has some thing to do with the warm winter this year.


thats it mate
i have about 10-12 females, only put about half in with males.. believe it or not, i am short of adult males. next year i should have a few more ready to go as well as females. 
we'll see, but i'm deffo looking to go back to normal


----------



## Corny-Dawny

My Ghost is laying as I type, I have waited paitiently (NOT) for 13 days.
I can see 2 so far


----------



## cornmorphs

Corny-Dawny said:


> My Ghost is laying as I type, I have waited paitiently (NOT) for 13 days.
> I can see 2 so far


excellent, nice to hear you have eggs hun


----------



## chellenjon

bout as patiently as me dawn lol, can't wait to see how many u get and what comes out at the end. congrats!!
well chuffed with my first attempt at breeding, the last egg is just pipping, might need your help with the poss hets def hets if you don't mind dawn.


----------



## kelly

nice one dawn  let us know how many she has


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Thanks Nige yes I am well pleased, glad to hear you have some Amels hatching.

Thanks Chelle yea I dont do patient very well and no probs helping you at all, I can pop them for you if you like too 

Thanks Kelly I will let you all know as soon as I find out, its hard to see, she is curled up so tight lol.

Dawn


----------



## kelly

aww bless her. good luck hun


----------



## chellenjon

cheers dawn, i've done popping before but i wanted someone more experienced to do it coz i don't want to mess it up.


----------



## Paul Chase

chellenjon said:


> bout as patiently as me dawn lol, can't wait to see how many u get and what comes out at the end. congrats!!
> well chuffed with my first attempt at breeding, the last egg is just pipping, might need your help with the poss hets def hets if you don't mind dawn.


nice one: victory: pics would help us that are waiting for our own pippies though


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Thaks Kelly,
I will help you if you want Chelle or check after you if you want to do it, Its up to you.


----------



## chellenjon

we'll do it together then if thats ok make sure i'm doin it right, 

paul, i'll post some pics in a min, been promising dawn some pics since they started pippin :blush:


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Me First Me First lol


----------



## Corny-Dawny

I meant to see pics lol, was just kidding be nice to put them up for everyone. 
Yes we can pop them together


----------



## kelly

once you get the hang of popping its really easy  

come on we want pics


----------



## Paul Chase

God shes taking her time:bash: where are the pics


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Lol...


----------



## chellenjon

we've got 4 anerys, a snow and 2 carolinas, plus whatever's in the egg lol.


----------



## chellenjon

i'm having a proper thick day today, i forgot my password for photobucket, forgot to edit and resize, i even burnt jons work shirt lol. sorry bout the big pics!


----------



## Athravan

Have to say, I've got over 20 adult females this year... and only 5 males total to do them all! I've been looking for good quality adult males for ages but there's nothing around.

I think I've had 12 or 13 maybe as many as 15 clutches already this year, and I did not brumate any of my females. I brumated the males for 4 weeks only in Jan and it's not been a problem at all for me so far.


----------



## Paul Chase

About time too:Na_Na_Na_Na:.
Congrats i love looking at pippies.: victory:
More pics after shedding O.K


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Awwww they are gorgeos Chelle


----------



## BlueRoses

Well done everyone ! 

hey Paul.... Toffee is going to be a dad again : victory: He will have a smoker's cough though after he's had a cigar for each of the 21 eggs she presented him with lol


----------



## chellenjon

thank you, it's so hard to keep the lid on, i'd watch them all day, the first ones pipped tuesday so won't be long before they shed.


----------



## Paul Chase

BlueRoses said:


> Well done everyone !
> 
> hey Paul.... Toffee is going to be a dad again : victory: He will have a smoker's cough though after he's had a cigar for each of the 21 eggs she presented him with lol


Yeah congrats i did read, they make a good couple dont they. Did i give you a type of pedagree when you picked him up. if so who was his mother?? please.


----------



## kelly

awww there so cute  congrats :no1:


----------



## Paul Chase

chellenjon said:


> thank you, it's so hard to keep the lid on, i'd watch them all day, the first ones pipped tuesday so won't be long before they shed.


i know how you feel but tis best to leave them alone now so they get feeding with out to much stress


----------



## BlueRoses

Correction : *Your* Toffee was his Mother and Cadbury his Father : victory: ( both het Butter I believe )
Obviously my female Georgia is not het for butter as last year every baby was a Caramel


----------



## mEOw

well.. first clutch was layed today! 
12 eggs from amel female and normal het snow male.
waiting on another from a snow female and the same male..
and possibly waiting on a clutch from a normal female and ghost male.. 

and still not 100% but i think im going to do the following pairings after this lot hatch: 

hypo lavander male to amel female (want to get the female up to 400gm first, she is close)
hypo lavander male to normal female 
anery male to normal female
in all these pairings it will be the males first time though so you never know, plans may change or clutches may be duds.. *shrugs*


EDIT: forgot i may be breeding my beardies later in the year aswell! 
Owen


----------



## Paul Chase

BlueRoses said:


> Correction : *Your* Toffee was his Mother and Cadbury his Father : victory: ( both het Butter I believe )
> Obviously my female Georgia is not het for butter as last year every baby was a Caramel


Arh right Toffee: victory:. She is ht amel as is cadbury but that dont mean your Toffee is as they may not of passed the traite down, and your georgia may be ht amel. The way to test this would be to put either toffee or georgia to an amel or a butter.
My Toffee layed 24 egg this year, took alot out of her she is getting on now. So i will see how she recovers and decide later in the year weather to retire her.


----------



## Corny-Dawny

I got a pic, its not brilliant as I took it from outside her tub with lay tub inside too but you can see some eggs, she is still laying.


----------



## BlueRoses

Ah I see Paul. I only know about your Toffee and Cadbury's hets because you gave me a sheet with their pics on and it says they are both het butter : victory: I have just been looking at their pictures and *your* Toffee is the image of my Georgia, and your Cadbury the image of *my* Toffee. ( gets complicated doesnt it? lol ) How old is your Toffee now then?


----------



## chellenjon

nice one dawn, looking great!: victory:


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Thanx Chelle


----------



## bloodcorn

Congrats Dawn I know you've been patiently (not) waiting for this :lol2:


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Thanks Neminf,
Yea I know its so hard and seems like forever but its finally happening now, she hasnt laid any for a while but she seems ok.


----------



## Corny-Dawny

I have 8 eggs, 2 look duds, 1 definate dud I would say, it is very small compared to the others so I have left it to one side, uploading pics now to photobucket.
She has done very well and Im so proud of her. Just gave her a small mouse will check later to see if she eats it


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Heres the pics 
















the small one and the one underneath on the right look dud but maybe the bottom right one could be ok what do you think, put them all in incubator anyway.


----------



## chellenjon

great pics, bet you're well pleased dawn congrats!


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Thanks Chelle,
Yes I am very very pleased


----------



## Corny-Dawny

what are the patches on my eggs? are they normal?
Thanks
Dawn


----------



## kelly

congrats hun  dead please for you. what do the patches look like?


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Thanks Kelly,
You can see them on the pic 2 posts up


----------



## littlefoot

:whistling2: Nice eggs at long last !!


----------



## Corny-Dawny

LOL what you wistling at LMAO


----------



## littlefoot

i edited lol did it to make ya laff


----------



## Corny-Dawny

OH lol yea, you know lol


----------



## littlefoot

glad you got them at last TRY to be patient now till they hatch,I am off now speak later : victory:


----------



## luke123

dawn can you pm me when they hatch and give me prices please


----------



## Corny-Dawny

I WILL TRY just want to make sure I give them the best chance from the start.


----------



## Corny-Dawny

luke123 said:


> dawn can you pm me when they hatch and give me prices please


Will do Luke


----------



## luke123

thanks gettin excited even though its going to be months...


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Be about 2 months until they hatch and another month or so depending on feeding if all goes to plan


----------



## kelly

i dont think the patches are anything to worry about chick. have repied to your pm  like ive said a clutch of mine have bumps all over them they did last year and they hatched fine.


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Thanks Kelly, I hope so 
I put a bit of damp moss on top just incase, I want to make sure they are ok from the start and leave them alone. its hard when its your first clutch and a worry when you want to get it right.
Dawn


----------



## kelly

yeah last year was my first time breeding and it was a nightmare :lol2: this year seems to be going quick cant believe its 5 weeks since first lot was laid.


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Im sure it gets easier with experience, The only way to get it right is to try it lol.
It will be fantastic if they hatch


----------



## Kathryn666

Finally, I have 16 eggs in the incubator from my Bloodred female corn x male Amel motley het Bloodred. All look good but are in a huge deep pile. I have left as they were and just hope the ones at the bottom will be ok? Does it matter that they are in a big heap? I know it is not good to try and separate, so I guess it will have to be : victory:


----------



## Lostcorn

Hi

today one of our female snow corns gave us nine healthy looking eggs:no1:


----------



## snakedude

Just took another 8 eggs from our corns, this tim efrom the male Motley Hurricane and a female Carolina whose parentage I have no idea about, so will be fun when they hatch!


----------



## Corny-Dawny

congrats everyone, good luck with your eggies


----------



## Deano

35 good looking eggs from my big Amel het Anery last night, she was mated with a Snow. 

Add these to the 17 snow x snow eggs already in the incubator and it's gonna be a busy summer!!!

In response to the post a few up about the eggs being clumped - I had a large clump last ear and was worried about thoose at the bottom, but they all got out OK.


----------



## Kathryn666

Deano said:


> In response to the post a few up about the eggs being clumped - I had a large clump last ear and was worried about thoose at the bottom, but they all got out OK.


Thank you for that, I appreciate the answer. It seems increasingly hard to get advice on here at the moment!


----------



## Layla

You should be able to seperate them, there was a thread about it on another forum. x


----------



## LEXCORN

> Original post by *faroopnorthsnakes*
> Finally, I have 16 eggs in the incubator from my Bloodred female corn x male Amel motley het Bloodred. All look good but are in a huge deep pile. I have left as they were and just hope the ones at the bottom will be ok? Does it matter that they are in a big heap? I know it is not good to try and separate, so I guess it will have to be : victory:


Excellent news Kathryn,

I knew these two would be good breeders for you.

One point here, Amel Motley p.h. Bloodred as sold..........at least until you have Bloodred hatchling!

As for the eggs, no probs. with them being stuck together this is a normal occurence when the eggs are recovered a little late from the female. 

The air supply for the hatchling is, obviously, at the top of each egg (this is why it is not advisable to turn reptile eggs). The hatchlings will be fine & should slit the egg for exit when their incubation has elapsed.

Lex


----------



## LEXCORN

> Original post by *Layla*
> You should be able to seperate them, there was a thread about it on another forum. x


Ahhh.........

No need to seperate them &, indeed, not advisable now that they are stuck together.

B.T.W. How is Rusty?

Lex


----------



## Layla

Ah ok, thats good to hear, just going from what I read on the other forum :blush: good to know for my possible needing in the future. Cant wait to see Kathyrns babies. Here is to a successful incubation and a bloodred hatchling or 3 :no1:

Rusty is fine (my amel het stripe X snow stripe mating for the benefit of this thread) I think. Yesterday was day 7. She is normally out of her box in the AM but was in her box this morning. She is looking enormous but I cant do anything but wait. Im frustrated to say the least and I will never believe Im gonna be a corn snake Granny till I see eggs! :crazy:


----------



## Kathryn666

LEXCORN said:


> One point here, Amel Motley p.h. Bloodred as sold..........at least until you have Bloodred hatchling!Lex


Thank you for the reminder, I believe I missed a previous one. I had forgotten to put ph so apologies for the omission. I do not mind what morph they make tbh, so long as they are both healthy and happy : victory:


----------



## hogboy

Just had a clutch of 12 laid by my Amel, she was paired with my Goldust.
All eggs look good :smile:


----------



## animalfreak

our snow finally laid 4 weeks after shedding 
10 good looking if rather large eggs
father is a snow or butter she has been in with both 
so will have to wait and see


----------



## bloodcorn

Second clutch of the year : victory:

Abbotts Okeetee x Abbotts Okeetee

She had 20 eggs :no1: and is now worn out.


----------



## kelly

congrats :no1:


----------



## bloodcorn

Thanks


----------



## pjlucy

congrats


----------



## BlueRoses

Aww congrats! I LOVE THIS THREAD ! :no1:


----------



## python12

*eggs*

hi i have 16 eggs incubated, all looking good. carolina/ amel day 6


----------



## kelly

congrats and good luck


----------



## Corny-Dawny

neminf said:


> Second clutch of the year : victory:
> 
> Abbotts Okeetee x Abbotts Okeetee
> 
> She had 20 eggs :no1: and is now worn out.


Congrats, wow 20 eggs and they look great, hope mums ok.
Good luck with them.
Dawn


----------



## hermanlover

well an update on my egss! was starting to think they wouldnt hatch, but my first one pipped an hour ago! the cutest thing ever!! will get some pics when he decides to come out! :no1: first time breeding snakes, so i cant say how happy i am!! :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Kathryn666

californiankinglover said:


> well an update on my egss! was starting to think they wouldnt hatch, but my first one pipped an hour ago! the cutest thing ever!! will get some pics when he decides to come out! :no1: first time breeding snakes, so i cant say how happy i am!! :no1::no1::no1:


aww, well done Lee :no1:


----------



## hermanlover

faroopnorthsnakes said:


> aww, well done Lee :no1:


thanks! charging batteries for the camera! its really unusual markings havent got a clue what it will be classed as :lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun

californiankinglover said:


> thanks! charging batteries for the camera! its really unusual markings havent got a clue what it will be classed as :lol2:


Good lad, see know who should always listen to me?


----------



## BlueRoses

Pics Pics Pics Pics : victory::no1::flrt:


----------



## hermanlover

BlueRoses said:


> Pics Pics Pics Pics : victory::no1::flrt:


will get some soon, camera just charging up


----------



## kelly

congrats  cant wait to see pics


----------



## hogboy

My Butter girl just laid approx 17 good looking eggs.
Dad was a Goldust, so fingers crossed for loads of Goldies :smile::smile:
Heres mum looking a bit knackered.


----------



## BlueRoses

Excellent! : victory:


----------



## Trice

Don't know if i said this, but my blizzard leo laid an egg the other day.


----------



## mark940

ya my snow corn layed yesterday she had 32 eggs 3 or 4 look bad but the rest look good


----------



## Kathryn666

Well, mixed fortunes here!!! My bloodred has laid the last 6 eggs to go with the 17 she had already laid and is making a good recovery.

I also have 12 good looking eggs from my gorgeous snow corn Malibu. Unfortunately I had to take the eggs from her after she had died, as she had a sudden massive haemorrhage which killed her. It was a hard decision to try and get some of the eggs from in her but I felt it was the right thing to do so she can hopefully live on through her offspring .


----------



## Layla

Sorry that happened sweetie. Fingers, toes and everything crossed for the eggies.


----------



## BlueRoses

faroopnorthsnakes said:


> Well, mixed fortunes here!!! My bloodred has laid the last 6 eggs to go with the 17 she had already laid and is making a good recovery.
> 
> I also have 12 good looking eggs from my gorgeous snow corn Malibu. Unfortunately I had to take the eggs from her after she had died, as she had a sudden massive haemorrhage which killed her. It was a hard decision to try and get some of the eggs from in her but I felt it was the right thing to do so she can hopefully live on through her offspring .


 
Oh I am so sorry to hear that 

I think I would have wanted her offspring to remember her by too, especially after the heavy toll you have experienced. My sympathies, and also my best wishes for her eggs


----------



## cornmorphs

its horrible to have to do Kat, glad you did though.. you'll be pleased you did once they hatch.


----------



## claireburniston

My lavender laid yesterday, but when i was picking her up from her next box, she knocked all the eggs over!
I have put them in the incubator the way i found them.....but will she have damaged them by doing this, as i know you can't turn the eggs :bash:


----------



## tigger79

well of the 17 eggs my PITA corn x laid, 6 healthy babies hatched last weekend, one was still born and we had twins which sadly didt make it either. the rest went bad.


----------



## Athravan

Congrats all.. loads of eggs and babies and it's still early! 

I've moved this thread to the new breeding section too.


----------



## beege_3

The season so far has brought us around 50 leopard gecko eggs and up to now, 7 hatchlings. It's been a good first year for us and the babies are all growing on well now.


----------



## neep_neep

First pair of crested gecko eggs were laid the other day 

Fingers crossed they're fertile - but it's her first clutch, so might not be...

Dad is a yellow 99% pinstripe, Mum is a yellow and cream/creamsicle (depending on your definition of the morph!), so i'm really hoping to get some cracking offspring from this pair!


----------



## zippy4emma

Ive had 18 leo eggs from 4 breeding females 6 have gone bad and 2 are close to hatching. 
this is my first season


----------



## t-bo

5 Royal Python eggs found this morning... she was WELL over due, I had almost given up on her.

Lemon Pastel Male x Reduced Pattern Normal Female
:flrt:


----------



## Athravan

Those are some nice looking eggs t-bo!

Very jealous... my royals are all being grumpy and refusing to lay :devil:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Nice one t-bo, about time too! :lol2:


----------



## Trice

t-bo said:


> 5 Royal Python eggs found this morning... she was WELL over due, I had almost given up on her.
> 
> Lemon Pastel Male x Reduced Pattern Normal Female
> :flrt:



Finally! congrats.


----------



## Paul Chase

claireburniston said:


> My lavender laid yesterday, but when i was picking her up from her next box, she knocked all the eggs over!
> I have put them in the incubator the way i found them.....but will she have damaged them by doing this, as i know you can't turn the eggs :bash:


All depends on how long they have been layed for. I once had a corn lay, i took the eggs out, put them into a box for the incubator and caught the box on the edge of the work top. The eggs went every where, rolling around the floor. After swearing a few french words i picked up the eggs and put them back into the egg box for the incubator. Almost all the eggs hatched, surprisingly.


----------



## repteen

my lot so far;
2 leo eggs due anytime!
2 leo eggs about half way
2 leo eggs about 2 weeks old
all fertile and cooking nicely!


----------



## gavlp20

Just Gone Egg Mad 13 Normal Bearded Dragon Eggs On Friday 20 Red Phase On Sunday And 5 Frilled Dragons Today.
Gav


----------



## hogboy

Woke up this morning to find my Butter was in the middle of laying
Looks to be around 17 eggs. goldust was the daddy


----------



## karma

Well i have had anoles hatch,also got my veiled chameleon dew to law any day now,also have collared lizards and pygmy cham eggs all cooking.

But the real story against all the odds is the beardie eggs i am looking after for a disabled guy.

having agreed to look after and hatch his bearded dragon eggs,heres the story/

when his female laid her first set of eggs he had forgot that i told him not to do anything and just phone me and i will sort everything out for him,
well as it happens he did touch them when they where laid and he did the worst thing he could of done.

he got the laying box and tipped it upside down to empty the contents into another tub,obviously all the eggs got tipped over,

well last night a head appeared and about 1 hour ago the first beardie has hatched and looking good,against all the odds and only keeping 5 of the eggs as all the rest where spoilt they have started to hatch.

i am so chuffed seems they seemed doomed from the start.: victory:


----------



## hermanlover

had another cali hatch this morning, 3 hatched so far, 5 to go


----------



## bluetongued

22 corn eggs ready to pop any time (Laid at easter).
10 more not ready till middle of june.
6 crestie eggs (my not be fertile but we will see)

This morning my hognose has laid 12 good looking eggs (one is a possible slug)

AND my cat laid five kittens in the night!!!


----------



## Blazin

14 Rankins Dragon Eggs and also the same mum laying a 2nd clutch now
14 Leopard gecko eggs - Various Morphs


----------



## claireburniston

Paul Chase said:


> All depends on how long they have been layed for. I once had a corn lay, i took the eggs out, put them into a box for the incubator and caught the box on the edge of the work top. The eggs went every where, rolling around the floor. After swearing a few french words i picked up the eggs and put them back into the egg box for the incubator. Almost all the eggs hatched, surprisingly.


I don't think they had been there for that long.

Hope they are ok!


----------



## A.J

8th corn clutch of the year 28 eggs from a Snow(f) x Hypo Lavender(m) pairing.:whistling2::2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs

i tried to take a clutch of 33 from a massive normal female about 5years ago.. she threw them onto the floor, literally.. all hatched.


----------



## spirit975

Got corn eggs at day 51, so pacing the floor now lol. I`ve had them at 81.6 degrees throughout, so not really expecting them for another 10 days or so.....but i know how nature works so i`m prepped for babies!: victory:


----------



## cornmorphs

spirit975 said:


> Got corn eggs at day 51, so pacing the floor now lol. I`ve had them at 81.6 degrees throughout, so not really expecting them for another 10 days or so.....but i know how nature works so i`m prepped for babies!: victory:


i must be patient. it doesnt matter to me lol.


----------



## spirit975

cornmorphs said:


> i must be patient. it doesnt matter to me lol.


Must be my maternal instincts taking over.....plus these are the babies i`ve been dreaming of for the last 12 months!:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

what normals?


----------



## spirit975

Yeah normal hets, all projects have to start somewhere do they not? As i haven`t won the lottery yet buying in the adult visuals that i`d like isn`t possible.


----------



## VieT

had 18 corn eggs total right at start of season... all but 2 collapsed completely.. had bad incubation at start as didnt have an incubator and only had eggs cus of a mis-sexing of a snake 

2 pipped.. one died on the stuggle out of the egg.. and one survived.. an amazing anery 

and got 14 more eggs in incubator due in about 4 weeks..

had 20 beardy eggs in my incubator from my sisters.... 4 survived.. and all pipped the other night.. and are running about like mad little things... ones a right nipple lil :censor: but love them anyway.

plus about 200 GALs eggs.. (any1 want any pm me lol) so if they hatch gonna give some to local school

peace

James


----------



## karma

Glad i bumped back into this thread,what with things laying things hatching ect ect,
i totaly forgot about the pygmy cham eggs i have in a cricket tub just sitting in a chest of drawers(dont need the incubator for them)better go check on em shortly as there the ones i found when doing a good clean up on the vivs,(dunno when there due to hatch but they dont take long so could off already hatched),

I really like it though when you have something you can just leave in the viv and 1 day you do the usual cleaning/spraying/feeding whatever and you just see a baby wondering around,Its far better than counting the days for the ones in the incubator :lol2:.


----------



## karma

spirit975 said:


> Yeah normal hets, all projects have to start somewhere do they not? As i haven`t won the lottery yet buying in the adult visuals that i`d like isn`t possible.


Sorry if i seem dumb as i dont have a clue about hets/morphs and the like,

i guess your on a slow boat to china ,how many years untill you get to the stage you wanna be at ?.


You just me thinking that waiting for something to hatch in the incubator isnt that bad after all,when theres people like yourself who's gotta breed this with that and so on and so forth to get where they wanna be.

goodluck in reaching your target :2thumb:.


----------



## bloodcorn

karma said:


> Sorry if i seem dumb as i dont have a clue about hets/morphs and the like,
> 
> i guess your on a slow boat to china ,how many years untill you get to the stage you wanna be at ?.
> 
> 
> You just me thinking that waiting for something to hatch in the incubator isnt that bad after all,when theres people like yourself who's gotta breed this with that and so on and so forth to get where they wanna be.
> 
> goodluck in reaching your target :2thumb:.


I think spirit's eggs are triple hets, so she'll grow the hatchlings on till they're old enough to breed. When the hatchlings are paired together any eggs that are produced will each have a 1 in 64 chance of being triple homozygous (visual)


----------



## bluetongued

Just checked the bator and my clutch of corns has started pipping at 56 days.
Better get myself sorted out today!!:no1:


----------



## spirit975

neminf said:


> I think spirit's eggs are triple hets, so she'll grow the hatchlings on till they're old enough to breed. When the hatchlings are paired together any eggs that are produced will each have a 1 in 64 chance of being triple homozygous (visual)


Exactly. Then any snakes from the clutch who are homozygous triple will be kept and bred from to produce sellable hatchlings.
Technically it will take around 3 years until my hets can be bred, and a further 3 years until i can breed their offspring.

Its a long process, but i find it much more rewarding doing it this way. Anyone can buy a ready made morph and breed it, i prefer to put the hard work in to create my own. 
These babies will all be het Honey Stripe. Honeys and Honey motleys have been done by Serpenco, but to my knowledge no Honeys have yet reached the European market meaning these babies and their future offspring, especially being striped may well be the first of their kind to be bred in the UK and possibly Europe.

But other than that, yeah they`re just normals!:whistling2:


----------



## asm1006

Day 13 after shed and still no lay....surely she will soon? This was her two days ago....


----------



## bluetongued

asm1006 said:


> Day 13 after shed and still no lay....surely she will soon? This was her two days ago....


 
Mine went 17 days!!
They have started to pip this morning, just one picture at the mo....


----------



## lukendaniel

had 5 thayeri king eggs last night: victory:

daniel


----------



## Mason

lukendaniel said:


> had 5 thayeri king eggs last night: victory:
> 
> daniel


Cool, we can use them to throw at people

:lol2:


----------



## lukendaniel

Mason said:


> Cool, we can use them to throw at people
> 
> :lol2:


at least there not corn eggs:Na_Na_Na_Na:

our incubator is officially corneggless !!

daniel


----------



## Mason

lukendaniel said:


> at least there not corn eggs:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> our incubator is officially corneggless !!
> 
> daniel


 
Only becaue your corn eggs are in our incubator

:lol2:


----------



## emily moo

I currently have 8 Leopard gecko eggs incubating, if the first 2 laid were fertile they should be hatching any day now. Got another 2 eggs in the viv but cant get them out yet due to one protective mum!

This is my first attempt of incubating eggs and I can say its not as I expected.


----------



## karma

spirit975 said:


> Technically it will take around 3 years until my hets can be bred, and a further 3 years until i can breed their offspring.
> Its a long process, but i find it much more rewarding doing it this way.


Thats awesome,

I must admit i am a lizard person but i do think it would be much much more rewarding to get to a stage where you have spent alot of time and effort to get to where you want to be rather than just buy and breed.

Although that is what my goal is,bought my collared lizards and waiting until a good age to breed(not to early)let them brumate,And now have them in tip top condition and frame of mind for breeding.
So far 10 eggs although it be her first batch so fertility wise i aint sure about them.(i dont want to candle them as i would rather wait and see what happens)but hopefully my goal to get cb collareds will be reached this year and then i will be happy and satisfied.

(well i will be once i get a black/tegu aswell lol)

good luck with the project.


----------



## A.J

Few Long term project :whistling2: myself . 28 eggs today ,:2thumb: 9th Corn clutch of the year .








Amel x Hypo Lavender been a busy boy this year so he has .
Alan


----------



## thomas

at the moment between me and my hubby we have 10 leopard gecko eggs,2 crested gcko and 3 frilled dragon eggs,with another frilly about to lay any day now


----------



## A.J

10th clutch of the year .:whistling2:
Aner x Anery Stripe . 18 good eggs this morning 1 slug .
AJ


----------



## cornmorphs

nice one dude.. busy year for you.
got much else coming?

i just had a clutch, amel stripe het lavender, to blood het lavender, hypo, amel and stripe.. yum lol.. opal and lav stripes het blood?, would like one of each


----------



## cornmorphs

had another clutch on saturday too.
amel stripe het lavender to butter stripe.. might keep a few of those


----------



## Paul Chase

cornmorphs said:


> had another clutch on saturday too.
> amel stripe het lavender to butter stripe.. might keep a few of those


Hmmm sounds interesting


----------



## VieT

wooooooot just gone upstairs and found bout 80 eggs hatching...

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





























GALs eggs 

peace

James


----------



## cornmorphs

Paul Chase said:


> Hmmm sounds interesting


well i didnt think the lav/butter combo would be all that nice, but after seing rich z ones, i think they look pretty cool. only thing is might be a bit of an issue getting there as they will only be poss hets


----------



## CaseyM

The JCP eggs i mentioned waaay back in this thread have started to hatch :no1:

6 out so far, did lose some eggs but its looking like theres 3 or 4 still to hatch and theyre hatching to the date worked out, gotta love it when things run like clockwork 

Yay for having baby JCP's swinging off my fingers for the next couple of months!! :2thumb:


----------



## reptiles-ink

heres my first lot of the year.


----------



## pjlucy

congrats


----------



## Deano

Lost 3 of the eggs from the big clutch at the weekend - they are on moss, and there was furry mould on them, and the shells had gone soft. 

I detached them from the rest of the 'good' eggs, and got rid of any mould I could see, so fingers crossed. Dunno if one of the eggs was infertile, so spoilt and went mouldy, or if the mould took over and killed the eggs. 

So only 49 left now.


----------



## diz

25 leos eggs in the incubator not too many duds i hope, 1 hatchling :flrt:


----------



## spirit975

Well my caramel stripe girlie has just double clutched, 6 eggs so far, can`t be many left inside as there`s virtually nothing left of the poor girl. Really wish she hadn`t after laying 21 eggs less than 5 weeks ago but thats the way it goes i guess.

Edited....looks i was wrong....8 eggs out, at least another 8 inside her.


----------



## cornmorphs

just get her fed up after.. shes a big girl, she'll get over it.


----------



## leejay

*snow*


----------



## BlueRoses

Day 56 Creamsicle eggs dimpling, not long now : victory:


----------



## Athravan

I'm on day 65 on 2 sets of eggs and they're ignoring my pleas to get a move on :lol2:


----------



## PSGeckos

Ok as of today we've had 71 eggs, of those we've had 6 hatch to day and had to bin 30 eggs, due to either being infertile or failing.


----------



## cornmorphs

leejay said:


>


pretty mate. what were the parents?


----------



## hissnhers

*what causes dud eggs??*

One of our clutches of 15 has only 1 - maybe 2 - which are 'normal' (white). What causes duds???


----------



## leeh1985

I have a clutch of 12 Jungle/Jag Eggs in the incubator, If everything goes to plan they should hatch arounf the firdt week in july.


----------



## BlueRoses

Yesssssssssss !!!!! :2thumb:: victory::flrt:

This is what I found this morning......... Creamsicle, day 57. cant wait to see the whole hatchling as its Mother has a beautiful abberant pattern 










Is that an egg tooth I see?? : victory:


----------



## Paul Chase

BlueRoses said:


> Yesssssssssss !!!!! :2thumb:: victory::flrt:
> 
> This is what I found this morning......... Creamsicle, day 57. cant wait to see the whole hatchling as its Mother has a beautiful abberant pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an egg tooth I see?? : victory:


Congrats on your hatchlings Diana, and excellent photos too :2thumb:.


----------



## hogboy

Just had 16 eggs from Butter stripe X Butter stripe, and 15 from Butter motley X Goldust het motley.


----------



## gargoyle1980

How much do the eggs dimple before hatching? Last years clutch went so smoothly I didn't pay much attention, but after losing nearly all of the clutch early on I'm paranoid. I've noticed they keep dimpling day by day, I'm making sure they are not drying out and I can still see blood vessels inside and a pink sac. They were due to hatch last weekend.


----------



## mask-of-sanity

gargoyle1980 said:


> How much do the eggs dimple before hatching? Last years clutch went so smoothly I didn't pay much attention, but after losing nearly all of the clutch early on I'm paranoid. I've noticed they keep dimpling day by day, I'm making sure they are not drying out and I can still see blood vessels inside and a pink sac. They were due to hatch last weekend.


what incubation day was it last weekend ? does sound like it could be any day now tbh


----------



## gargoyle1980

Day 50 - so may be a little early :blush:


----------



## mask-of-sanity

gargoyle1980 said:


> Day 50 - so may be a little early :blush:


sounds like there are on the way then have fun


----------



## BlueRoses

gargoyle1980 said:


> How much do the eggs dimple before hatching? Last years clutch went so smoothly I didn't pay much attention, but after losing nearly all of the clutch early on I'm paranoid. I've noticed they keep dimpling day by day, I'm making sure they are not drying out and I can still see blood vessels inside and a pink sac. They were due to hatch last weekend.


 
You can see from my pics above the dimpling that occurs a few days before hatching. *But*, last year my caramels eggs didnt dimple at all. Go figure


----------



## BlueRoses

Paul Chase said:


> Congrats on your hatchlings Diana, and excellent photos too :2thumb:.


Thank you Paul ! It doesnt get any the less exciting does it ? lol

Here he/she is out of the egg this morning


----------



## jamie-c

BlueRoses said:


> Thank you Paul ! It doesnt get any the less exciting does it ? lol
> 
> Here he/she is out of the egg this morning


stunning little babies you got there


----------



## freekygeeky

just found another egg, i knew she was going to lay last night, i saw her digging away!!

so thats 

2 crestie eggs and 5 crestie eggs (which are al manky, and bound not to hatch)

6 leopard gecko eggs and 6 leopard gecko eggs (infertile)

7 gargoyle eggs and 1 gargoyle egg (which is going mouldy)

whoop!!

oh and another leo is preg, but they are bound to be infertile!


----------



## Art_Gecko101

ive had 2 Cresties hatch in the last week, got another egg from the same lay date waiting at the moment! then a bunch of other ranging from the last 3 months im waiting on!


----------



## cat001

I have 22 healthy Corn Snake eggs and they've been incubating for 31 days! Can't wait for them to hatch.


----------



## jamie-c

*Pics Of My Eggs Layed This Morning (at Long Last)*

they are from a paring of hypo female and anery male both x with rat at some stage as they have produced creamsicles, rootbeer (coppers) and anerys before.

im well chuffed as its my first time breeding 
and there is 14 healthy looking eggs with no duds.


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Wow Well done Jamie,
I know how much it means to you and how patient you've been.
Them eggs look brilliant, so pleased for you.
Good luck with them and I hope Mum is ok.
Dawn


----------



## jamie-c

Corny-Dawny said:


> Wow Well done Jamie,
> I know how much it means to you and how patient you've been.
> Them eggs look brilliant, so pleased for you.
> Good luck with them and I hope Mum is ok.
> Dawn


thanks dawn:no1:

i have been walking round with the biggest smile all day.

mum has eaten a rat pup but has lost quite abit of weight (over 100g)
so im gonna keep an eye on her i think.
but she will be fine by the way she took the rat pup as its her first meal in 6 weeks


----------



## cornmorphs

Corny-Dawny said:


> Wow Well done Jamie,
> I know how much it means to you and how patient you've been.
> Them eggs look brilliant, so pleased for you.
> Good luck with them and I hope Mum is ok.
> Dawn


you had anything ur end yet hun?


----------



## Corny-Dawny

I had 8 eggs off my ghost but nothing else mated this year, tried bloodred again but dont think she mated.
Been 22 days since eggs were laid so a while to go yet but 6 look good, thought other 2 were duds when they were laid though, they are big eggs too so cant wait to see if they hatch.
Whats happening your end?
Thanks for asking too 
Dawn


----------



## cornmorphs

:whip:


Corny-Dawny said:


> I had 8 eggs off my ghost but nothing else mated this year, tried bloodred again but dont think she mated.
> Been 22 days since eggs were laid so a while to go yet but 6 look good, thought other 2 were duds when they were laid though, they are big eggs too so cant wait to see if they hatch.
> Whats happening your end?
> Thanks for asking too
> Dawn


well i have amels, another clutch of amels, then amels stripes hetcaramel in about 50 days, and finally so far a right mixed bag, but hopfully a lav stripe or opal stripe from my blood het hypo, lav, stripe and amel to the amel stripe het lav clutch.. coupld of the eggs dont look great, but they were slightly mis shaped so i wasnt totally sure, the other amel stripe het caramel clutch are the most perfect eggs i have ever seen though.


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Aww thats great Nige,
Well done, you will have to let me know what stripes you get, might want a couple 
I need more stripes. :lol2:
Dawn




cornmorphs said:


> :whip:
> well i have amels, another clutch of amels, then amels stripes hetcaramel in about 50 days, and finally so far a right mixed bag, but hopfully a lav stripe or opal stripe from my blood het hypo, lav, stripe and amel to the amel stripe het lav clutch.. coupld of the eggs dont look great, but they were slightly mis shaped so i wasnt totally sure, the other amel stripe het caramel clutch are the most perfect eggs i have ever seen though.


----------



## cornmorphs

we all need more stripes lol.
paul has some nice ones just hatched, his are amel 66%PH caramel.
we'll just have to see what i get i think. imight start looking into getting a decent incubator, not a big one but just a better one


----------



## ian14

Just had 14 eggs from my creamsicle corn, mated with a "super hypo" motley ghost. Never seen another one apart from my male! Have no idea what will pop out!


----------



## cornmorphs

rootbeers (coppers).
have you got a pic of the ghost?


----------



## BlueRoses

Well done everyone, its such an exciting time isnt it? : victory:
My clutch of 9 Creamsicles are hatching. 4 out of the eggs, 4 pipped and only one left to go. All healthy so far and very beautiful. My caramel eggs are on day 45 and the Miami het Crimson X Crimson are on day 29.

Heres a baby Creamsicle hatched yesterday


----------



## ian14

Hopefully get a photo of the ghost up soon, he is very unusual!


----------



## Corny-Dawny

LOL. Yea I saw Pauls, I told him to let me know whats available lol.
I've been thinking about a new incubator for next year, the viv tronic ones are supposed to be good but you have to collect them from Essex.
Dawn





cornmorphs said:


> we all need more stripes lol.
> paul has some nice ones just hatched, his are amel 66%PH caramel.
> we'll just have to see what i get i think. imight start looking into getting a decent incubator, not a big one but just a better one


----------



## kelly

my first cluthch has started hatching, 2 anerys so far. ive been on holiday for a week and left my partner to look after the eggs have come back and quite a few arnt any good. never mind lol


----------



## t-bo

5 more Royal Python eggs for me today! 

Jungle Pastel Female x Poss Het Pied Male (with marker)


----------



## sahunk

t-bo said:


> 5 more Royal Python eggs for me today!
> 
> Jungle Pastel Female x Poss Het Pied Male (with marker)


congrats t-bo they look great nd im sure that the babies will look awsome with those parents!


----------



## Snakes r grreat

t-bo said:


> 5 more Royal Python eggs for me today!
> 
> Jungle Pastel Female x Poss Het Pied Male (with marker)


Nice one Pinky! :no1:

You expecting anymore now, or is that it for you?


----------



## cornmorphs

nice one teebs... bet ur well pleased?


----------



## BlueRoses

t-bo said:


> 5 more Royal Python eggs for me today!
> 
> Jungle Pastel Female x Poss Het Pied Male (with marker)


Wow arent they huge eggs! Thats gotta chafe....

Congratulations :2thumb:


----------



## t-bo

sahunk said:


> congrats t-bo they look great nd im sure that the babies will look awsome with those parents!


Cheers



Snakes r grreat said:


> Nice one Pinky!
> 
> You expecting anymore now, or is that it for you?


Cheers, nope.. I mated one other female but I dont think she took. I didnt want too many eggs and hatchlings to look after this year tbh. Im happy to stick with the 10 



cornmorphs said:


> nice one teebs... bet ur well pleased?


Yep, proud daddy : victory:



BlueRoses said:


> Wow arent they huge eggs! Thats gotta chafe....
> 
> Congratulations :2thumb:


You should have seen the first clutch.. even bigger *owch*


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Well done t-bo, They are massive eggs, good luck with them
Dawn


----------



## ScottGB

My Anerythristic Motley is just about to burst, I'm just waiting for her to shed and she should lay within 14 days after that.....I Hope


----------



## glennpeel7

*Beardie eggs*

Hi all

at the moment i have 21 eggs laid last night 27th at 9pm

Father is blood red
mother is citrus: victory:


----------



## bampoisongirl

Wats a citrus? u got pix of parents, sounds like a nice mix, maybe ul get blood orange


----------



## kelly

congrats everyone  i have 2 anerys and a snow so far. couple more eggs to go.


----------



## Athravan

Not very exciting but my normal het granite eggs are hatching! 8 days late... just to keep me on my toes


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

I found 18 Fertile Bearded Dragon Eggs Last Night, I didn't know I even kept Lizards! :lol2:


----------



## spirit975

Day 67 and still twiddling my thumbs.......impatiently :lol2:


----------



## hogboy

Just had 16 good eggs from My Butter Motley, Goldust het motley was the daddy


----------



## Fill

Had two more crestie eggs laid 28th of this month to go with the other 6 I had. So now I'm on 8 (6 good looking eggs and 2 mouldy ones in the bottom tub). First egg due to hatch mid June I think, so not long to go!


----------



## spirit975

Generally how often do people check the eggs when you know they`re close to hatching? Checking mine around 3 times a day, but not sure if i`m just getting too enthusiastic :whistling2:


----------



## deano1230

The closer it gets the more I'm there peeping at them, my partner hates it I'm with my egg's more than her:lol2:but about every hour on the hour


----------



## Athravan

I check twice a day - but only a quick visual sweep through the glass, I don't actually open the boxes until I see snakes hatching.


----------



## Athravan

As I had some pipping today I did take a few wee pics of the contents of that incubator (have 2 more) as I opened everyone up for the first time in about 2 weeks..

(the massive ones are 25% great plains rat snake... they are mahoosive in comparison to my corns!)





































And my sophisticated incubator style... :whistling2:


----------



## sue

So far there are ghost and hypo corn eggs, okeetee corn eggs then royals ... 6 100% het albinos and 6 eggs from the albino x 100% het albino mating so crossing everything that can be crossed!
Lots of lumpy snakes still but I did everything SO late this year.


----------



## tick

I have 8 good argus eggs: victory: heres 4 of the 8


----------



## kennedykrew

I have 12 good eggs from my butter motley m - caramel motley f, laid May 7th. And today i got 9 eggs from the butter motley m - hypo motley female.
Recently a few other females have had their prelay shed, so fingers crossed for more eggs soon.:2thumb:


----------



## bloodcorn

Second Abbott's now laying 19 so far and still coming :2thumb:

will post pics and final count later : victory:


----------



## spirit975

neminf said:


> Second Abbott's now laying 19 so far and still coming :2thumb:
> 
> will post pics and final count later : victory:


Woohoo! Congrats!:no1:


----------



## bloodcorn

spirit975 said:


> Woohoo! Congrats!:no1:


Thanks Mand

any news on yours yet :whip:


----------



## spirit975

neminf said:


> Thanks Mand
> 
> any news on yours yet :whip:


Nope, they`re just taking their time:whistling2:


----------



## alexmazaheri53

my friend put all her one of her beardie eggs in with her leo eggs buy accident poor thing must of been slaughtered within minutes, found it dead before he even realised it had hatched


----------



## BlueRoses

Wowser! My Creamsicles hatched a few days ago ( 9 eggs, 9 healthy babies ) and they are all sold pending appropriate feeds. I could have sold more if the response is anything to go by, and low and behold this morning Mum is double clutching. Luckily she ate quickly after the first clutch and seemed in good form. I can see 3 eggs so far, I *think* they are ok but obviously not disturbing her. She only laid 9 first time so guess there will be somewhere less than that this time : victory:

If a snake double clutches, is it likely that snake will do so every breeding? And if a snake doesn't, is it likely also that will be the case for future? Just asking as never experienced double clutches before now. Thank you.


----------



## Athravan

In my experience, big girls usually double clutch, and most of mine that do double clutch, will do so consistently most years without being bred twice, just can't stop it. I usually find it is on the snakes in the 500g + range that do it for me, and my girls that double clutch are all one who were not bred young so are quite large... I don't know realistically what makes them double clutch, but I know it's not brumation as I've had 4 girls double clutch this year and I don't brumate my females.... all were actually 600g+ to begin with, and none were put back with a male at all. One out of the 4 most of the eggs weren't fertile, but all the others seem fertile.


----------



## BlueRoses

Thanks for that. Well this girl I only bought last Summer so dont know her previous breeding history that well but she had bred before. I believe she is 4 or 5 years old. I wouldnt call her the largest of snakes however... see what I mean ? 










However, my Caramel who Ive had from a hatchling, and who I did not breed until she was 3, is a huge girl, and did not double clutch. Funny isnt it?


----------



## Paul Chase

BlueRoses said:


> Wowser! My Creamsicles hatched a few days ago ( 9 eggs, 9 healthy babies ) and they are all sold pending appropriate feeds. I could have sold more if the response is anything to go by, and low and behold this morning Mum is double clutching. Luckily she ate quickly after the first clutch and seemed in good form. I can see 3 eggs so far, I *think* they are ok but obviously not disturbing her. She only laid 9 first time so guess there will be somewhere less than that this time : victory:
> 
> If a snake double clutches, is it likely that snake will do so every breeding? And if a snake doesn't, is it likely also that will be the case for future? Just asking as never experienced double clutches before now. Thank you.


Well done : victory:. All my females have double clutched again this year, reguardless to age or size. Not such a good fertility rate but not bad though. 
nice to know that your creamsicles sold well as i have some creamsicle butter (buttercreams) motleys just hatched, and was wondering what the market was like.


----------



## Athravan

Buttercream motleys? :flrt::flrt:How much, I want! :lol2:


----------



## BlueRoses

Mmmm... we're going to *have *to see pics of those Paul!


----------



## Paul Chase

BlueRoses said:


> Mmmm... we're going to *have *to see pics of those Paul!


just waiting for them to shed then will put pics up.


----------



## bloodcorn

neminf said:


> Second Abbott's now laying 19 so far and still coming :2thumb:
> 
> will post pics and final count later : victory:


24 eggs laid :notworthy:


----------



## BlueRoses

Wow thats wonderful, congratulations :2thumb:


----------



## bloodcorn

BlueRoses said:


> Wow thats wonderful, congratulations :2thumb:


Thanks thats 44 Abbott's eggs now, with more to come my other Abbott's is going into pre lay shed :flrt:


----------



## eileensimpson

well I had 12 beardie eggs, first time at breeding anything!
9 have hatched over the last 4 days and just waiting on the remaining 3!!!!
I'm hoping for 100% success rate as the eggs look really healthy and have seen little lizards wriggling in them!


----------



## Athravan

Congrats for the abbotts eggs neminf!!

And well done on the beardies eileen


----------



## eileensimpson

Athravan said:


> Congrats for the abbotts eggs neminf!!
> 
> And well done on the beardies eileen


thanks!
It's nice to know I've done it right first time and had 9 hatchlings now, all healthy and lively, just waiting on 3 more which look like they are on their way, going for 100%!!!


----------



## Deano

Snow corn clutch started pipping last night, there were 3 heads hanging out this morning, another 14 to go! 

Wicked, missed it all last year!


----------



## VieT

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT amel eggs piping now...

1 out last night (damn fast) and 3 more with noses/heads out... couple more slit.. but still a couple of the biggest ones not started yet (they are HUGE compared to the others.. but look healthy  and when candled last week.. definaltly sumat in it 

peace

James


----------



## mEOw

first clutch is on day 29 now (amel X normal het snow) 
And second clutch was laid today! (snow x normal het snow)
heheheh... wont be long now before the other corns lay either.. 
Owen


----------



## 10371

Amel cubed het Lavender x Amel cubed poss het Lavender on day 22.
Sunkissed x Lavender on day 8.
Bloodred or Snow aztec x Blizzard laying now.
Sunkissed x Sunkissed due to lay very soon.


----------



## ratley

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:



































how happy am I :mf_dribble:


my first ever baby snakes hatching!!! ( had baby boas and lizards but this is different for me)


----------



## bennett

Wow great pic


----------



## ratley

thank you :no1: 

I cant wait for them to come out now, stayed up half the night cos one had pipped went to bed at 2am got up at 7am to go to work and there were 3 then come home from work now I have 11 :lol2: but I'm really really tired :blush:


----------



## VieT

that is a gr8 pic.... how come the eggs look so fake.. almost perfect white... mine look nothing like that...

but then again... mine were covered with moss 

peace

James


----------



## BlueRoses

ratley said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how happy am I :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> my first ever baby snakes hatching!!! ( had baby boas and lizards but this is different for me)


Congratulations! What absolute little poppets they are:flrt:


----------



## eileensimpson

well haven't made the 100% success rate first time breeding cos 1 has died todayeace:

still have 11 though so I just keep telling myself that 11 out of 12 isn't bad going for a first attempt.
can understand it slightly though cos he hatched with no egg sac attached, it was laid in his egg still!
RIP little gremlin(that's what I've called them cos they remind us of the gremlins)


----------



## ratley

VieT said:


> that is a gr8 pic.... how come the eggs look so fake.. almost perfect white... mine look nothing like that...
> 
> but then again... mine were covered with moss
> 
> peace
> 
> James


*shrugs shoulders* I dont know why they are so white, thats the way Snowy gave them to me :lol2:

I was surprised myself when they came out like that.


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic

got about 27 cornsnake eggs at 13 days all looking healthy


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Congrats everyone, mine corn eggs are on day 31 and looking good so far so I hope to have some babys soon, my first ever clutch. The mating was a bloodred and ghost 
Also my bloodred and lavender mated finally on Sunday so look forward to some eggs from them 
Dawn


----------



## Athravan

Some lovely pairings there dawn


----------



## spirit975

Well so far 6 out and 9 heads looking at me! :no1:


----------



## bloodcorn

spirit975 said:


> Well so far 6 out and 9 heads looking at me! :no1:


Excellent Mand well done 
which ones the evil one :lol2:


----------



## spirit975

:lol2: The bottom one.....little Psycho she is!


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Thanks Christy  Cant wait to see if the first ones hatch, they are doing well so far and I hope the bloodred lays.
Hows all your doing?
Dawn




Athravan said:


> Some lovely pairings there dawn


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Whats the parents to them Mand?
Cute little things 



spirit975 said:


> Well so far 6 out and 9 heads looking at me! :no1:


----------



## spirit975

Corny-Dawny said:


> Whats the parents to them Mand?
> Cute little things


Thanks, they`re sunkissed and caramel stripe, so all babies are het honey stripes!:mf_dribble: All of them have weird belly patterns.

How are your eggs doing?


----------



## bloodcorn

spirit975 said:


> :lol2: The bottom one.....little Psycho she is!


It was a she then :no1:
I'll have to remember what she looks like for Sunday :lol2:


----------



## spirit975

neminf said:


> It was a she then :no1:
> I'll have to remember what she looks like for Sunday :lol2:


Don`t know to be honest.....just imagine her to be female with an attitude like that!:lol2:


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Wow they sound nice hets, dont know what a honey ooks like though lol.
Whats their belly like?

My eggs are great so far thanks.
Cant wait to see if they hatch, day 32 today I think so not too long now 

Dawn




spirit975 said:


> Thanks, they`re sunkissed and caramel stripe, so all babies are het honey stripes!:mf_dribble: All of them have weird belly patterns.
> 
> How are your eggs doing?


----------



## spirit975

Thanks. Serpenco have produced Honeys and i believe Honey motleys, but they are not selling them yet as far as i know. Hopefully in a few years i`ll have some sunkissed stripes and if i`m very lucky at least a pair of honey stripes:mf_dribble:

Their bellies are almost banded rather than chequered


----------



## Athravan

Looking good :no1:

My normal het granites have all hatched (20), and a small clutch of snows (5). I have 22 butter, 17 amel and 18 snow due to hatch this week, have to go out and buy some more water bowls!


----------



## Fill

Nice one everyone!

I'm still waiting on my first ever egg to hatch (crested gecko) it's at 104 days now, i'm incubating at room temp which is why it's taking so long. But hopefully bigger, stronger hatchlings because of the extra time!


----------



## tomsdragons

i may aswell contibute..

i have 18 eggs incubating at mo.. super macks/ reverse stripe, trempers/ high yellows/ jungles/ sunglows etc..

and 12 more females about to lay soon..
Tom


----------



## kelly

ive had 3 water dragon eggs hatch  cant believe how tiny and quik they are lol


----------



## gargoyle1980

I have one corn egg left  as all others failed. It's day 68 today.


----------



## eileensimpson

well 12 beardy eggs hatched last week and 10 have survived









however my female that I've had since a baby has laid 19 healthy looking eggs this afternoonso they're in the incubator for the next 2 months roughly!
hopefully the babies I have now will have all sold before these hatch:blush:


----------



## tony23

*eggs wot ive got*

up to now ive got 3 leopard geko eggs in but only 2 week old and ive got 2 sudan plated lizard eggs at 1 week old really cant wait for them to hatch 
tony


----------



## lukendaniel

have got some carpet eggs hatching as we speak. 

daniel


----------



## maizey

Hi my hermans tortoise just laid 7 eggs.


----------



## spirit975

Well my sunkissed looks to be gravid:no1: Not had her prelay yet so will be a couple of weeks before she lays but she`s definitely lumpy!


----------



## Athravan

Amels and snows hatching here today 

With opals, opal motley, opal motley het anery & butters due hatching in the next 5 days! 

Butter is looking about to double clutch too, fingers crossed, got 26 eggs first time!


----------



## Deano

17 out of 17 hatched from my snows!

My Amel gave me 35, but I have lost 5 of them, going mouldy, anyone had problems using just Spagnum (snows were on Vermiculite)? Hopefully they were just infertile...


----------



## diamondlil

2 corn clutches of 12 in the incubator, 2 corns still gravid


----------



## gargoyle1980

Finally after 70 days I have a little anery head poking out. I decided this morning to slit it and hope for the best.


----------



## Athravan

Returned from Doncaster to find...... 20 snows sitting in a box all trying to bite me at once :lol2: also 5 amels from a clutch that started a few days ago, but they are taking their time... and my butter and rootbeer clutches have started to hatch! 2 butters 1 rootbeer out!

It's funny because the snow only started hatching yesterday and every single one was out of the egg today, whereas the amels have been sticking their heads out for 3 days and refusing to budge much except for one or two a day.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Busy busy Christy! Congrats. :2thumb:


----------



## spirit975

Athravan said:


> Returned from Doncaster to find...... 20 snows sitting in a box all trying to bite me at once :lol2: also 5 amels from a clutch that started a few days ago, but they are taking their time... and my butter and rootbeer clutches have started to hatch! 2 butters 1 rootbeer out!
> 
> It's funny because the snow only started hatching yesterday and every single one was out of the egg today, whereas the amels have been sticking their heads out for 3 days and refusing to budge much except for one or two a day.


Excellent! Great result!


----------



## Herp_boi

well done everyone! :2thumb:


----------



## Kathryn666

My Crimson (who was eggbound earlier in the year) has double clutched and laid four tiny (1cm) white eggs. Not sure if they could poss hatch but have incubated anyway.

I candled the ones from my bloodred x Amel Mot and they are looking good. Another few weeks yet though (time to sell some boa's to make room lol).


----------



## dragonbreeder

well, i have had 23 het amelanistic Cape House Snake eggs hatch
& i have 12 het amel housie eggs incubating (around 45-50 days left) & a female due to drop her second clutch of the season any day now (pre lay shed on the 30th last month.)
i also have 2 leo eggs cooking but as with the last 5 she laid - i doubt they will go full term or hatch.

Erik


----------



## kelly

well done erik


----------



## dragonbreeder

Kelly, as in the Kelly, whom i aint seen about for AAAAGEEZ lol
you and Britt in one week eh? lol
how you been? hope all is well =]
and thanks - Kizzie is laying me some more het amel patty eggs as i type  woo


----------



## kelly

yep same old me :lol2: well done on the breedig. ive finally hatched 5 baby wds  well chuffed after all those attempts i had


----------



## brittone05

MAny congrats Kels - pics anywhere? (not seen you on MSN for an age either?)


----------



## don't rush me

We rescued three B/D that was days away from death in a real state I bought these as they wouldnt let them go free anyway it saved them after a couple of months they are fit and well and one of the two females laid 20 eggs 18 look O.K. so well pleased to say brought back from deaths door to fertile eggs.

Had hoped to maybe have eggs later maybe not so soon but they must be O.K. and we have done things good for them to get this, so maybe they are saying thanks for saving them they are cracking trio and hope to add a pair of corns soon.

Will let you know how they go she only laid today.

wish you all full hatching eggs


----------



## kelly

here is a pic of a few of the baby wds


----------



## kelly




----------



## BlueRoses

awwww how cute is that!


----------



## BlueRoses

Caramels started to pip tonight! Yeyyyyyyyyy :2thumb:

One cute ickle nose peeking out at the moment. Will have to get the camera out again tomorrow lol :lol2:


----------



## kelly

congrats, cant wait for pics


----------



## dragonbreeder

Congrats kelly, i know how desperate you were for baby WD, they are sooooo cute ain't they!
congrats!


----------



## kelly

thanks erik  im well chuffed


----------



## rob1468

we have had eight eggs hatch yesterday 
veiled chams :2thumb:
here are a couple trying to get out 


















And after 


















Its been a big acheivement as we thought that it wouldnt happen as its our first time so we are pleased with the results 

rob


----------



## spirit975

Day 55 for my het hypo sunkissed eggs! And my sunkissed girl is just going into her prelay!Can`t wait!: victory:


----------



## freekygeeky

just hatched just hatched just hatched!!!










beautifull gargoyle gecko, rubbish pic i know..
need a name!!! stripe !! yum yum yum

hatched at 22:15 today!! 

Laid on 27th march was very late!!

WHOOP


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic

day 22 on my corn eggs  just candled one and its glowing all pink yay! i'm so excited this is my first 2 clutches, plus i hopefully get to find out any hets from my males, i have 18 anery het hypo, stripe and lavender X normal stripe with unknown hets and 9 lavender het motley X ghost motley with unknown hets,:flrt:


----------



## Athravan

Just put some pics in the snake pictures section of mine including our opal motley that have just begun hatching, and some other wee beasties... won't repost them here as they're big pics though


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

Just to add what we've got cooking away Lizard wise;

3 Eggs from Giant x Giant Leopard Gecko's
10 Eggs from Hypo x Normal Leopard Gecko's
2 Eggs from Crested Gecko's - Harlequin x Unknown Group Member!
18 Eggs from Bearded Dragons - Normal x Normal.


----------



## freekygeeky

a baby a baby a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










MY FIRST BABY !!


----------



## Montage_Morphs

I had 2 friday the 13th pre lay shedders today  My lavender is double clutching and this will be my anerys first clutch.


----------



## freekygeeky

and another today!!! WHOOOOOOOOOP










panic over!! lol


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies

Had my first leo eggs laid 12 days ago and shes gravid again:2thumb:


----------



## ian14

So far so good.

14 eggs from creamsicle (f) x "super hypo" ghost corn
14 eggs from hurricane motley anery (f) x pastel stripe ghost
12 eggs from western hognoses.
And a very fat pregnant Mid Baja Rosy boa!

Hopefully my giant hogs will do the business later this year!!


----------



## Athravan

My amel het charcoal x blizzard eggs are hatching! And looking good.... 2 blizzard noses sticking out so far! I bought the amel as an adult off a private guy not a breeder who swore that's what the breeder said she was but wasn't sure...... so it's really nice to know for sure that she's definitely het charcoal


----------



## Maddie

Yay! Lots of babies :2thumb: Piccies piccies x


----------



## BlueRoses

An exciting time for one and all. Congratters everyone ! :no1:

I suppose I should have posted this in the EGG THREAD really as its apprpriate..... go see :whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/breeding/143970-dented-egg.html


----------



## JamesJ

10 leo eggs incubating  4 due to hatch in the next 2 weeks. We have 14 rankins eggs, almost a week old and at least 11 of them fertile


----------



## kelly

i lost one of my baby water dragons today  it was the first one that hatched and was quite lethargic. r.i.p baby xxxx


----------



## Brat

Beardie eggs at Day 59 so far.. Waiting imaptiently


----------



## freekygeeky

gargoyle just hatched!!
whoop...
thats 4 babies in one week, very very impressed!

well here is he/she

meet jester!!



















and i got to get a new pic of humbug tonight, i promise!


----------



## markandwend

Lost a Super Snow hatchling yesterday/this morning, got up and the poor little bugger was half out the egg and dead, she was tiny so there must of been something wrong with her.


----------



## freekygeeky

im so sorry



markandwend said:


> Lost a Super Snow hatchling yesterday/this morning, got up and the poor little bugger was half out the egg and dead, she was tiny so there must of been something wrong with her.


----------



## markandwend

freekygeeky said:


> im so sorry


 
Thanks Gina, it was heartbreaking actually, not something id like to happen again though.


----------



## RedGex

markandwend said:


> Lost a Super Snow hatchling yesterday/this morning, got up and the poor little bugger was half out the egg and dead, she was tiny so there must of been something wrong with her.


So sorry to hear that, gutted for you. Good luck with the rest this year...


----------



## hogboy

My Lavender Motley has just surprised me with a 2nd clutch !!]
her first one was infertile, hoping for some good eggs with this one.


----------



## sahunk

i didnt post this but 3 days ago 23 of my 23 beardie eggs hatched and all the babies are already eating veg and crix! im really proud of this lot and im keeping the first ever beardie i breed myself! :no1:


----------



## A.J

Ain't been on in some time but looks like everyone is doing nicely with there breeding and hatching have been real busy myself on the egg front
14 corn 1st clutches in the incubator ,One second clutch laid ,3 clutches already hatched doing well in the eating department .B. Dragons 3rd clutch started hatching last night first two already moved on .This is my last lot to hatch out A.Stripe x A.Stripe 13 out of 15 lost 2 in incubation . 1st second clutch only laid on the 13th







:welcome:







:no1:







:2thumb:
AJ
Have a look leave a comment in my guest book if you like thanks.:welcome:


----------



## LEXCORN

*1st Clutch 2008*

Yup,

Things have started with a bang.

Butter Stripe hatchlings.:mf_dribble:

See Lexcorn Link: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/126011-corn-2008-pairings-4.html#post1960764

Lex


----------



## cornmorphs

this one is an older one, few weeks back. amels hatching.


----------



## cornmorphs

and this one is layng now.. nothing special but the eggs are perfect.
should all be normal het butter stripe. the mother here was one i produced years ago, she was from a clutch of 33 normals.. so i'm hoping she has a few, although the silly mare has laid them on the box and not it the box lol.


----------



## vetdebbie

I had more (unknown quantity as she's covered them up and they will incubate in the viv) bearded pygmy cham eggs yesterday! Caught her laying for once - normally I just see hatchlings!


----------



## BlueRoses

My caramel eggs are *STILL* hatching over a week after they started. All are fine fat healthy babies : victory:


----------



## cornmorphs

BlueRoses said:


> My caramel eggs are *STILL* hatching over a week after they started. All are fine fat healthy babies : victory:


nice one, thats unusual, i would have cut them by now lol


----------



## BlueRoses

cornmorphs said:


> nice one, thats unusual, i would have cut them by now lol


Ah well Im not as impatient??? lol
I do admit to a thread mentioning their tardiness but was advised to 'hang on in there'
The first 2 out a week ago were tiny little souls, although are fine, but those that came later ( and are STILL ) coming, are bigger. I have 16 out of eggs, 5 more to hatch but have pipped. 
T-A-K-E ....I-T .....EEEEEEE-A-S-Y wat da hurry??? :whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs

i'm not impatient myself,m i can wiat no probs.. but for the sake of the snakes, if you have had a week gap and they are still hatching, inall seriousness you're very lucky.


----------



## BlueRoses

Well maybe I am lucky yes, but as I could see a daily trickle of heads popping up, and the resulting babies vigorous and healthy, it seemed appropriate to let nature take it's course. It looks like Im going to have a 100% hatch rate of healthy babies. :2thumb:

I am sure there is a case for slitting the eggs, but in very experienced hands ( like yourself :notworthy 

I felt I could do more harm than good if I damaged the hatchlings. But thanks for your comments anyway : victory:


----------



## 9Red

Wow A.J. - Smashing little stripe there! What a babe :mf_dribble:

Our Snow eggs are due on the 14th. Well, I say snow but don't know if the parents have any other hets so could be a suprise.

Our pastel ghost stripe laid 20 eggs yesterday but all but 6 were slugs. Not sure why apart from that it could be due to it being her first every clutch. Hopefully we'll get a better lot from her next season, failing that I'm just going to put it down as her being a poor breeder, retire her and keep her as a pet. Still, should have some nice multihet anerys if those 6 pull through.


----------



## bloodcorn

Look what I found this morning :no1:


----------



## spirit975

neminf said:


> Look what I found this morning :no1:


Whoohooo! Congrats! Have you finished jumping around the room yet?:lol2:


----------



## neep_neep

Woohoo, finally got some fertile crestie eggs after a couple of dud clutches!


----------



## cornmorphs

bloodcorn said:


> Look what I found this morning :no1:


bet ur glad its not an abbotts eh lol


----------



## bloodcorn

cornmorphs said:


> bet ur glad its not an abbotts eh lol


Yeah the next 3 lots will be (abbotts abbotts everywhere) :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

i cant believe you have almost 60 eggs lol.. thats more than i have in total right now.


----------



## bloodcorn

cornmorphs said:


> i cant believe you have almost 60 eggs lol.. thats more than i have in total right now.


57 viable abbott's eggs and 20 that are pipping now from the amel x sunkissed, were about 65 abbott's in total, 

looks like the amel is double clutching, and dare I say the abbott's :whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs

ur gonna hev fun selling all those lol


----------



## bloodcorn

cornmorphs said:


> ur gonna hev fun selling all those lol


It's your fault so you have got to buy them :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

lol, funnily enough, i havent got any right now.


----------



## bloodcorn

cornmorphs said:


> lol, funnily enough, i havent got any right now.


sorted do you a good deal on 57:whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs

lol, god no... i cant sell anythin right now, another 57 wont help that


----------



## BlueRoses

Miami ( het Crimson ) X Crimson eggs started pipping this morning.
In good old Rolf's words........Can you tell what it is yet?

NO lol :lol2:


----------



## Fill

My first ever hatchling of anything! :no1:
122 days at room temperature...only one good one from this clutch (they only lay 2 at a time) but I have 5 other good eggs from other clutches still to hatch!


----------



## secuner

i have 2 little crestie eggs that were laid just last weekend


----------



## BlueRoses

Congratulations!! : victory:


----------



## spirit975

Het hypo sunkisseds hatching now! 5 out and 4 pipped so far.. :no1:


----------



## bloodcorn

Nice one Mand :2thumb:


----------



## spirit975

New babies!


----------



## BlueRoses

How cute is that for goodness sake ! :flrt: Congratulations


----------



## spirit975

BlueRoses said:


> How cute is that for goodness sake ! :flrt: Congratulations


Thankyou! Technically only normals but i like normals! Nice hets too: victory:


----------



## BlueRoses

I like normals too, I have some Miami normals hatching :flrt:


----------



## spirit975

BlueRoses said:


> I like normals too, I have some Miami normals hatching :flrt:


Very nice! :no1: I love hatchlings! lol


----------



## Athravan

Congrats everyone 

I have 2 clutches hatching at the moment but nothing exciting, an anery x ghost, the anery is quite pale so i put her with the ghost to test het for hypo and voila... 3 anerys and 4 ghosts hatched so far, i like confirming hets.

Also eggs just started hatching from a pair of anery motley, not expecting any suprises there though.


----------



## Kellybee

Baby Collared lizard, one of fifteen in the bator, due out next weekend (yay!!)


----------



## reptiles-ink

just got a clutch off my black king put to a chocolate stripe cali, be interesting to see what comes out.
Also got a clutch last week from my fantasy corn.
Under 2 weeks till my burmese eggs hatch.


----------



## Athravan

I got 4 snow motleys from my anery mot x anery mot clutch, so I guess there was a little suprise after all  Bought them from totally different sides of the country a different times so quite suprised they both turned out to be amel.


----------



## kelly

congrats :no1: bet its great to get a surprise


----------



## cornmorphs

always nice to get a bonu christy lol..
my next clutch is abou 2 1/2 weeks away now i reckon.


----------



## Trice

Just checked on my animals. to see my blizzard leo in her laying tub, nothing new there. but the stuff had all been moved to one side, while she was on the other, a little sift through the stuff to find 2 eggs.


----------



## hogboy

Just had one Lavender motley hatch out !!
All the clutch bar this one went bad within a few days of laying, so i'm very pleased to see this little fella.
Mum laid a second clutch a few weeks ago, and so far all are pink and healthy looking.


----------



## kennedykrew

hogboy said:


> Just had one Lavender motley hatch out !!
> All the clutch bar this one went bad within a few days of laying, so i'm very pleased to see this little fella.
> Mum laid a second clutch a few weeks ago, and so far all are pink and healthy looking.


Well done matey, ones better than none!
I hope the second clutch go better for you.


----------



## hogboy

kennedykrew said:


> Well done matey, ones better than none!
> I hope the second clutch go better for you.


 
Thanks
Fingers crossed, i didn't even realise she was double clutching until i saw the eggs !!


----------



## spirit975

Pretty sure my sunkissed girl is going to lay tonight....fingers crossed!:flrt:


----------



## kelly

congrats all:2thumb: my other clutch of eggs are pipping was assuming id get all normals het charcoal and amel but from one of the noses i think its an amel so nice surprise


----------



## hogboy

My Butter had her second clutch today, goldust dad, and the Amel also laid clutch number 2


----------



## bennett

My pygmy Cham has just laid a clutch of 2 eggs


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Had a second clutch from my ghost today, (Dad bloodred). She laid 2 duds over the last 2 days and today laid 6 but 1 of them doesnt look great.
She has done brilliant Im so proud of her


----------



## Corny-Dawny

kelly said:


> congrats all:2thumb: my other clutch of eggs are pipping was assuming id get all normals het charcoal and amel but from one of the noses i think its an amel so nice surprise


Well done Kelly, cant wait to see mine pip, they have strted dimpling now so wont be long


----------



## spirit975

*Pop goes the sunkissed!*

POP!
That looks like a rather large egg! Ouch!


----------



## cornmorphs

yeah you do seem to be very lucky with your sizes this year, i had noticed the massive clutches lol


----------



## spirit975

They`ve all amazed me tbh, the caramel stripe especially with 40 eggs in total this year. Sorting an Amber stripe for her hopefully next year....don`t think the sun girl will do so well though, already got 2 duds from her and 2 good eggs, but she does look full to the brim so who knows.


----------



## cornmorphs

wow, so how many have you had so far then?


----------



## pankthesnake

cornmorphs said:


> wow, so how many have you had so far then?


how many WHAT, Nige?


----------



## cornmorphs

pankthesnake said:


> how many WHAT, Nige?


eggs lol


----------



## pankthesnake

cornmorphs said:


> eggs lol


thats what i thought you meant, what else could it be :whistling2:


----------



## spirit975

40 from the caramel stripe (double clutched obviously) 19 from the hypo, 19 from the caramel motley and the sun looks good for about 15 good eggs and maybe a few more duds i`d say. Still got 3 hopefully gravid girls but they`re just het testers etc.


----------



## cornmorphs

so maybe around 150?/ wow, good year.


----------



## spirit975

Yeah not too bad lol. Got all the hets out of the way this year, will be doing some quite nice visuals next year hopefully.


----------



## cornmorphs

excellent.. i have about 50 eggs, 2 lots to hatch in 2 weeks or just over.. cant wiat for those, should be some interesting morphs.


----------



## spirit975

Oooh what are you expecting?


----------



## pankthesnake

We have 19 het amel sunkissed hatched, 57 abbott's in the incubator, a caramel about to drop and are still waiting on a butter motley, a golddust het motley and a few other possibles.


----------



## pankthesnake

cornmorphs said:


> excellent.. i have about 50 eggs, 2 lots to hatch in 2 weeks or just over.. cant wiat for those, should be some interesting morphs.


will this mean another trip to northampton when jen spots this


----------



## bloodcorn

pankthesnake said:


> will this mean another trip to northampton when jen spots this


Maybe if he ever lets on what he's waiting for :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

spirit975 said:


> Oooh what are you expecting?


amel stripe het caramel 50% ph lavender.
then blood het hypo, lav, amel, stripe to amel stripe het lavender. i am hoping for an opal stripe or lav stripe, they will be het blood ph het hypo and amel then (not the opal obviously).


----------



## spirit975

Sounds nice!

Well got 12 good eggs from the sunkissed last night. Not too bad for her first year. I`m quite pleased with her : victory:


----------



## cornmorphs

i just checked my next two as they are so close, they are 45 and 43 days. so in theory, mine usually go about 55 days... not too long now


----------



## kelly

Corny-Dawny said:


> Well done Kelly, cant wait to see mine pip, they have strted dimpling now so wont be long


thanks dawn  wont be long for yours then its so exciting. ive had a normal and an amel so far, there is another one out the egg but has gone under the eggs that are left lol so will have to wait till it comes out.


----------



## kelly

to confuse me even more the other hatchling is a snow. i dont get it lol was expecing all normals.


----------



## cornmorphs

pankthesnake said:


> will this mean another trip to northampton when jen spots this


lol, whys that then? 



bloodcorn said:


> Maybe if he ever lets on what he's waiting for :lol2:


me ? you know what i have cooking


----------



## Corny-Dawny

kelly said:


> thanks dawn  wont be long for yours then its so exciting. ive had a normal and an amel so far, there is another one out the egg but has gone under the eggs that are left lol so will have to wait till it comes out.


Great.
What were the parents?
Charcoal andAmel?Dawn


----------



## kelly

parents were a blizzard and a normal so was expecting all normals lol im well confused when the amel came out i thought the normal must be het amel cause when i brought her i saw the parents and knew one was normal but at time wasnt up on morphs but the other was orange. so how did a snow come out??????? :lol2:


----------



## 10371

Had a clutch of 21 from my sunlissed. I am very pleased with her as it is her first time. Any my amel cubed layed clutch 2 yesterday.


----------



## spirit975

******* said:


> Had a clutch of 21 from my sunlissed. I am very pleased with her as it is her first time. Any my amel cubed layed clutch 2 yesterday.


Brilliant! Are those the het sunkissed lavenders?:mf_dribble:


----------



## 10371

spirit975 said:


> Brilliant! Are those the het sunkissed lavenders?:mf_dribble:


No they are form sunkissed x sunkissed. The het sunkissed lavenders are due to hatch on 27th july


----------



## claireburniston

My first lot started pipping yesterday, hopefully lots of healthy babies out this week


----------



## cornmorphs

******* said:


> Had a clutch of 21 from my sunlissed. I am very pleased with her as it is her first time. Any my amel cubed layed clutch 2 yesterday.


how many did yo get from clutch 2?
and when are the 1st ones due? be nice to see what you get.


----------



## Fill

A second crestie for me! :2thumb: 128 days this little one took (6 days longer than it's clutchmate)


----------



## cornmorphs

Phil1988 said:


> A second crestie for me! :2thumb: 128 days this little one took (6 days longer than it's clutchmate)


wow, iam very patient, but that is more than twice the wait of my corns.


----------



## LEXCORN

Ah well,

1st clutch started to 'pip' 16th June '08.

Y'all know these are the Butter Stripe corn clutch.

Since then they have all eaten 2 x Pinks, so excellent feeding response!

Now, I was expecting, perhaps, another clutch (maybe 2) to pip........however, I now have 5 hatching at similar dates! :mf_dribble:

Oh Lord,

The evening was spent putting holes in the new hatchling boxes.

So far:

*Butter Stripe*
*Coral Avalanche* (Hypo Snow Bloodred)
*Avalanche *(Snow Bloodred)
*Ghost Bloodred*
*Granite*
*Bloodred*
*Lava*
*Lavamel* (not absolute on this guy yet)
*Lavender het. Stripe, Bloodred*

Then there's the:

Wild Type hets.
Coral Snow & Ghost poss. het. Bloods.
Amel het. Bloodred, Motley

..............and it goes on! : victory:

B.T.W. The *Honduran Tricolour* has, just, layed her enormous eggs :2thumb:

Lex


----------



## 10371

cornmorphs said:


> how many did yo get from clutch 2?
> and when are the 1st ones due? be nice to see what you get.


The 1st clutch is due on the 9th July, only 3 good ones though. She layed 12 in the second clutch but all but 4 are slugs.


----------



## Fill

cornmorphs said:


> wow, iam very patient, but that is more than twice the wait of my corns.


Yeah, you can incubate them at higher temperatures and have them hatch at about 60days but seen as it can be done at room temp I thought I'd start off with that. And the hatchlings are nice and big :no1:


----------



## Paul Chase

LEXCORN said:


> Ah well,
> 
> 1st clutch started to 'pip' 16th June '08.
> 
> Y'all know these are the Butter Stripe corn clutch.
> 
> Since then they have all eaten 2 x Pinks, so excellent feeding response!
> 
> Now, I was expecting, perhaps, another clutch (maybe 2) to pip........however, I now have 5 hatching at similar dates! :mf_dribble:
> 
> Oh Lord,
> 
> The evening was spent putting holes in the new hatchling boxes.
> 
> So far:
> 
> *Butter Stripe*
> *Coral Avalanche* (Hypo Snow Bloodred)
> *Avalanche *(Snow Bloodred)
> *Ghost Bloodred*
> *Granite*
> *Bloodred*
> *Lava*
> *Lavamel* (not absolute on this guy yet)
> *Lavender het. Stripe, Bloodred*
> 
> Then there's the:
> 
> Wild Type hets.
> Coral Snow & Ghost poss. het. Bloods.
> Amel het. Bloodred, Motley
> 
> ..............and it goes on! : victory:
> 
> B.T.W. The *Honduran Tricolour* has, just, layed her enormous eggs :2thumb:
> 
> Lex


Nice one getting all excited now :2thumb:: victory::mf_dribble:


----------



## Paul Chase

I had one of my sinaloans girlies layed today. I am so chuffed this is the first time i ave bred these.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## bloodcorn

Paul Chase said:


> I had one of my sinaloans girlies layed today. I am so chuffed this is the first time i ave bred these.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Nice one Paul :no1:


----------



## cornmorphs

nice one paul, always nice to hatch something different


----------



## wohic

my reversee okeetee laid 16 huge white eggs today, the cham laid about 70 last week as well !


----------



## cornmorphs

wohic said:


> my reversee okeetee laid 16 huge white eggs today, the cham laid about 70 last week as well !


that'll keep ya buys girl lol.


----------



## lukendaniel

variable kingsnakes hatching. darned worms :whistling2:. give me more boas:whistling2:

daniel


----------



## wohic

cornmorphs said:


> that'll keep ya buys girl lol.


 
yup cos the boa is due next month as well.......... oh and more vittikins :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

wohic said:


> yup cos the boa is due next month as well.......... oh and more vittikins :lol2:


lol.. keep you busy that lot.


----------



## pankthesnake

Paul Chase said:


> I had one of my sinaloans girlies layed today. I am so chuffed this is the first time i ave bred these.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


nice one mate, look good eggs too. how many did she lay?


----------



## Paul Chase

pankthesnake said:


> nice one mate, look good eggs too. how many did she lay?


Cheers:2thumb: 7 and all look good: victory::2thumb:.


----------



## LEXCORN

> Original post by *Lexcorn*
> 
> So far:
> 
> *Butter Stripe*
> *Coral Avalanche* (Hypo Snow Bloodred)
> *Avalanche *(Snow Bloodred)
> *Ghost Bloodred*
> *Granite*
> *Bloodred*
> *Lava*
> *Lavamel* (not absolute on this guy yet)
> *Lavender het. Stripe, Bloodred*
> 
> Then there's the:
> 
> Wild Type hets.
> Coral Snow & Ghost poss. het. Bloods.
> Amel het. Bloodred, Motley
> 
> ..............and it goes on! : victory:
> 
> B.T.W. The *Honduran Tricolour* has, just, layed her enormous eggs :2thumb:
> 
> Lex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original post by *Paul Chase*
> Nice one getting all excited now :2thumb:: victory::mf_dribble:
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul..............: victory:

See This Thread for some piccies: *Lexcorn Pairings 2008*



> Original post by *Paul Chase*
> I had one of my sinaloans girlies layed today. I am so chuffed this is the first time i ave bred these.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Excellent News ..........& a bigger clutch than my Hondo lady ! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Lex


----------



## hogboy

My Amel X Goldust clutch is just starting to pip


----------



## cornmorphs

hogboy said:


> My Amel X Goldust clutch is just starting to pip


is the amel het caramel dude?


----------



## hogboy

Dont think so ?
She originally came form you i think, i got her from ollie a few years back
so fingers crossed


----------



## cornmorphs

hogboy said:


> Dont think so ?
> She originally came form you i think, i got her from ollie a few years back
> so fingers crossed


ah right.. so no goldust from this one then. i prefer ultramel motleys anway


----------



## vetdebbie

Ive just had another baby pygmy cham hatch, and another clutch in the viv laid mid June. So cute and tiny - I forget every time!


----------



## cornmorphs

just had an amel stripe pip.. so that one will be het blood, poss het lavender and hypo.


----------



## hogboy

Most of the Amel X Goldust clutch are out
So far Ultramels, Amels and 'Butters' ?


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic

ok i'm on day 46 of my corns and getting nervous, i just want to know if they will hatch, its my 1st batch so i'm being a pain, is there anything i can look for? They have grown alot, are still lovely and white.


----------



## bluetongued

More Hognose eggs this morning!!:2thumb:


----------



## pankthesnake

first clutch of abbott's okeetees started pipping friday night. got back from barking show last night to find six out, and sod's law all six have popped as male!! hope the remaining fourteen will be female heavy lol.


----------



## cornmorphs

wrapped_in_plastic said:


> ok i'm on day 46 of my corns and getting nervous, i just want to know if they will hatch, its my 1st batch so i'm being a pain, is there anything i can look for? They have grown alot, are still lovely and white.


aweseom.. good luck with those hun



pankthesnake said:


> first clutch of abbott's okeetees started pipping friday night. got back from barking show last night to find six out, and sod's law all six have popped as male!! hope the remaining fourteen will be female heavy lol.


 man thats not such good luck.
my lot that started hatching on day 50, i dont even wanna sex them just yet, i'm pretty sure they will be heavy male wise.. BUT, at the same time, they are amel stripes het bloodred, poss het lavender and hypo, so not the end of the world, and to top it the stripes all so far are perfect.


----------



## pankthesnake

cornmorphs said:


> man thats not such good luck.
> my lot that started hatching on day 50, i dont even wanna sex them just yet, i'm pretty sure they will be heavy male wise.. BUT, at the same time, they are amel stripes het bloodred, poss het lavender and hypo, so not the end of the world, and to top it the stripes all so far are perfect.


its nice to get perfect stripes though mate. the seventh one out is actually female!


----------



## cornmorphs

ok, i had blood het lavender, hypo, amel and stripe to female amel stripe, turns out she was poss het lavender and so i'm guessing now probably is 0% het lavender lol.
i should have got 
4/16 normal
4/16 normal stripe
4/16 amel
4/16 amel stripe
thats visually, obviously all will be het blood and poss het hypo, lavender, stripe and amel, depending on visual differences.
anyway, this is what i appear to have with 7 out of the egg and 5/6 more to go.
7/7 amel stripes het blood poss het lavender and hypo
looks like
6/6 amel stripe het bloodred poss het lavender and hypo..
so although i was hoping for a lavender stripe, i think i am happy that i havent got any normals or just amel. also, every stripe so far is perfect.


----------



## bloodcorn

cornmorphs said:


> ok, i had blood het lavender, hypo, amel and stripe to female amel stripe, turns out she was poss het lavender and so i'm guessing now probably is 0% het lavender lol.
> i should have got
> 4/16 normal
> 4/16 normal stripe
> 4/16 amel
> 4/16 amel stripe
> thats visually, obviously all will be het blood and poss het hypo, lavender, stripe and amel, depending on visual differences.
> anyway, this is what i appear to have with 7 out of the egg and 5/6 more to go.
> 7/7 amel stripes het blood poss het lavender and hypo
> looks like
> 6/6 amel stripe het bloodred poss het lavender and hypo..
> so although i was hoping for a lavender stripe, i think i am happy that i havent got any normals or just amel. also, every stripe so far is perfect.


Interesting :mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs

thats it, so when i put these babies together, there will still be some amazing results..
i reckon the nigemeister might have a new LTP lol


----------



## bloodcorn

cornmorphs said:


> thats it, so when i put these babies together, there will still be some amazing results..
> i reckon the nigemeister might have a new LTP lol


Any for sale?


----------



## madaboutreptiles

bloodcorn said:


> Any for sale?


 
You have a problem you know......get some therapy......:lol2:


----------



## pankthesnake

Palmanda said:


> You have a problem you know......get some therapy......:lol2:


tell me about it


----------



## bloodcorn

Palmanda said:


> You have a problem you know......get some therapy......:lol2:


I know :lol2:, but am seriously considering yours :flrt:


----------



## pankthesnake

bloodcorn said:


> I know :lol2:, but am seriously considering yours :flrt:


have you seen the price of petrol these days


----------



## bloodcorn

pankthesnake said:


> have you seen the price of petrol these days


Yeah but it would be a lovely drive, one weekend to Norfolk and the next to Northampton :2thumb:

Sorted


----------



## pankthesnake

bloodcorn said:


> Yeah but it would be a lovely drive, one weekend to Norfolk and the next to Northampton :2thumb:
> 
> Sorted


isn't that a shame, i've lost my car keys :whip:


----------



## bloodcorn

pankthesnake said:


> isn't that a shame, i've lost my car keys :whip:


thats ok I've got a spare


----------



## cornmorphs

bloodcorn said:


> Any for sale?


i expect i will be male heavy, so almost certainly there will be some.



Palmanda said:


> You have a problem you know......get some therapy......:lol2:


 like yourself you mean? 


pankthesnake said:


> tell me about it


 lol


bloodcorn said:


> I know :lol2:, but am seriously considering yours :flrt:


 he has corn snakes, you'll consider any


pankthesnake said:


> have you seen the price of petrol these days


 yeah, but that dont matterm, you'll be payin it, not jen lol


----------



## madaboutreptiles

bloodcorn said:


> Yeah but it would be a lovely drive, one weekend to Norfolk and the next to Northampton :2thumb:
> 
> Sorted


 
Your welcome.......come for a weekend at the seaside.....:2thumb:





pankthesnake said:


> isn't that a shame, i've lost my car keys :whip:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## bloodcorn

cornmorphs;2057311}yeah said:


> I'm glad someones on my side :no1:


----------



## bloodcorn

Palmanda said:


> Your welcome.......come for a weekend at the seaside.....:2thumb:


Cool I can come and drool over your collection :flrt:


----------



## pankthesnake

Palmanda said:


> Your welcome.......come for a weekend at the seaside.....:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


looks like i've lost, again :lol2:


----------



## bloodcorn

pankthesnake said:


> looks like i've lost, again :lol2:


You should know by now you never win :whistling2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

bloodcorn said:


> Cool I can come and drool over your collection :flrt:


 
Of course honey.......i will show my snakes too.....:no1:



pankthesnake said:


> looks like i've lost, again :lol2:


Dont we always mate.......:whip:


----------



## bloodcorn

Palmanda said:


> Of course honey.......i will show my snakes too.....:no1:



I meant your SNAKE collection :bash:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

bloodcorn said:


> I meant your SNAKE collection :bash:


 

:notworthy:...................:blush:


----------



## cornmorphs

lol.. man i'm just sitting back and readin and larfin :lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

cornmorphs said:


> lol.. man i'm just sitting back and readin and larfin :lol2:


 
we are here all week..........:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

Palmanda said:


> we are here all week..........:lol2:


 i'mback at work.. but aftre 4 days i have a week off, so not too bad.


----------



## animalfreak

after all the waiting we now have 45 little corns
mixture of normals anerys and amels with some amel het caramel
now just to get them feeding


----------



## pankthesnake

Palmanda said:


> Of course honey.......i will show my snakes too.....:no1:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont we always mate.......:whip:


too true


----------



## pankthesnake

cornmorphs said:


> lol.. man i'm just sitting back and readin and *larfin* :lol2:


hey nige, cor yo spake proper, it's loffin


----------



## cornmorphs

animalfreak said:


> after all the waiting we now have 45 little corns
> mixture of normals anerys and amels with some amel het caramel
> now just to get them feeding


 wow lol, that'll keep ya busy


pankthesnake said:


> hey nige, cor yo spake proper, it's loffin


 the one that got me was 'how yem dooowin?' lol. .


----------



## pankthesnake

cornmorphs said:


> wow lol, that'll keep ya busy
> 
> the one that got me was 'how yem dooowin?' lol. .


ahr bin ya, aar kid?


----------



## bloodcorn

pankthesnake said:


> ahr bin ya, aar kid?


bay goona du thaat


----------



## cornmorphs

:Na_Na_Na_Na:jesus, you lot are so inbred


----------



## bloodcorn

cornmorphs said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:jesus, you lot are so inbred


cheeky caw :lol2:


----------



## Athravan

cornmorphs said:


> ok, i had blood het lavender, hypo, amel and stripe to female amel stripe, turns out she was poss het lavender and so i'm guessing now probably is 0% het lavender lol.
> i should have got
> 4/16 normal
> 4/16 normal stripe
> 4/16 amel
> 4/16 amel stripe
> thats visually, obviously all will be het blood and poss het hypo, lavender, stripe and amel, depending on visual differences.
> anyway, this is what i appear to have with 7 out of the egg and 5/6 more to go.
> 7/7 amel stripes het blood poss het lavender and hypo
> looks like
> 6/6 amel stripe het bloodred poss het lavender and hypo..
> so although i was hoping for a lavender stripe, i think i am happy that i havent got any normals or just amel. also, every stripe so far is perfect.


Nigel, I demand you sell me some!!  Will you be selling any pairs or keeping all the girlies back?

I think it's a good result, I'd be well happy with that.


----------



## pankthesnake

cornmorphs said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:jesus, you lot are so inbred


thats summat comin from a doolally northampton git whos gorra cobb on cuz e cor undestand us educated yam yams lol


----------



## cornmorphs

Athravan said:


> Nigel, I demand you sell me some!!  Will you be selling any pairs or keeping all the girlies back?
> 
> I think it's a good result, I'd be well happy with that.


 i'd like to keep 1.2 or 1.3. wont need any more than that, so presuming they feed etc then there will be some to go at some point.
yes very happy, after feeling down to start with, its probably a bonus overall rather than what i could have got.
i put the male to the right female next year so that should sort me out with an opal stripe i hope.


pankthesnake said:


> thats summat comin from a doolally northampton git whos gorra cobb on cuz e cor undestand us educated yam yams lol


 i'm not from northampton, they are just lucky that i stopped there lol


----------



## bloodcorn

well Nige I def want 1.1 lol, oh and shaun said you managed to decipher it then


----------



## cornmorphs

bloodcorn said:


> well Nige I def want 1.1 lol, oh and shaun said you managed to decipher it then


 i think its easier for me to listen than to read.
allllllllllroiiiiiiiiiiiiit yar lot lol


----------



## cornmorphs

1st 10 have perfect stripes, the 11th has a broken stripe.
2 more left in the eggs when i last looked.
i did a little sexing, got 3 deffo males, 4/5 that i reckon ill be female and 2 that had crusty butts so i will leave them until after they shed lol.
either way, it looks like i will have more females than males, which means i should have surplus pairs in the end.
i weighed the smallest one, its my 2nd smallest corn ever, just ahead of titch (for those who rememeber), and its 3 grams lol


----------



## bloodcorn

cornmorphs said:


> 1st 10 have perfect stripes, the 11th has a broken stripe.
> 2 more left in the eggs when i last looked.
> i did a little sexing, got 3 deffo males, 4/5 that i reckon ill be female and 2 that had crusty butts so i will leave them until after they shed lol.
> either way, it looks like i will have more females than males, which means i should have surplus pairs in the end.
> i weighed the smallest one, its my 2nd smallest corn ever, just ahead of titch (for those who rememeber), and its 3 grams lol


Doing better on sex ratios than we are, so far 9 males and 3 females


----------



## cornmorphs

well i'll be honest, they are small so i didnt want to put too much effort into it.
3 were deffo males and a couple i didnt try.. so even if i got the others right i only have 6 females.. i might still have a lot more males, but we'll see.
i think i will try again in a month once they have eaten a few pinks... gotta try and find some now, small ones lol..
funny thin with the pattern, the mum has an aweful stripe, i seriously doubted she was a stripe when i bought her... just shows you, sometimes the look ISNT always as important as the genetics you want.


----------



## Athravan

My opal motleys were absolutely tiny this year, have a few of them on pinkies but most could only take pink heads when they were born... was scrounging through bags of hundreds of pinks to find the tiny tiny ones. One of the amel motleys het snopals has tripled in weight in 3 meals too.


----------



## cornmorphs

i expect these will do the same. my other clutch, i have a couple of them on 2 pinks. they hatched at about 8 grams, they are from big, quick growing parents.


----------



## t-bo

Its a heaaaad!!


----------



## cornmorphs

t-bo said:


> Its a heaaaad!!


 pewter??
lol, seems very quick


----------



## Athravan

t-bo said:


> Its a heaaaad!!


 
Woohoo!!


----------



## t-bo

cornmorphs said:


> pewter??
> lol, seems very quick


Lemon Pastel x Reduced pattern.. eggs on day 56 

Im so excited!!


----------



## Athravan

Looks like a nice head at any rate!

Mine are on day 10, I hate waiting :bash:


----------



## cornmorphs

t-bo said:


> Lemon Pastel x Reduced pattern.. eggs on day 56
> 
> Im so excited!!


 wow, isnt that early?


----------



## t-bo

Athravan said:


> Looks like a nice head at any rate!
> 
> Mine are on day 10, I hate waiting :bash:


Me too, its been unbareable these last few days 



cornmorphs said:


> wow, isnt that early?


Naa its about right, I set the hatch date as yesterday but they can go to 60 days.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

t-bo said:


> Its a heaaaad!!


Congrats, really pleased for ya mate. : victory:

*Mutters about lucky sod t-bo. :whistling2:*


----------



## t-bo

Still only 3 heads.. will slit the last two later today if no one else appears.

Looks like two Pastels and a Normal so far


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

t-bo said:


> Still only 3 heads.. will slit the last two later today if no one else appears.
> 
> Looks like two Pastels and a Normal so far


Congratulations T-Bo! Nice little Blushed heads on the Pastels!


----------



## cornmorphs

going by the colour on the cheek area, they dont look normal.. saying that, i havent never hatched or even seen a recent royal hatching.


----------



## animalfreak

got up this morning to find my normal female laying had given up on her laying this year ,have just taken out 14 eggs from her she had been with a normal but did not mate so put her in with my big male butter as he is a bit more fiesty and hey presto
also have 16 eggs in the incubator from my female anery and my butter male now at 2 weeks 
can anyone tell me what to expect from these clutches
thanks


----------



## Athravan

animalfreak said:


> got up this morning to find my normal female laying had given up on her laying this year ,have just taken out 14 eggs from her she had been with a normal but did not mate so put her in with my big male butter as he is a bit more fiesty and hey presto
> also have 16 eggs in the incubator from my female anery and my butter male now at 2 weeks
> can anyone tell me what to expect from these clutches
> thanks


Assuming we're talking corns...

Anery x Butter = Normals het Anery, Amel, Caramel.


----------



## cornmorphs

animalfreak said:


> got up this morning to find my normal female laying had given up on her laying this year ,have just taken out 14 eggs from her she had been with a normal but did not mate so put her in with my big male butter as he is a bit more fiesty and hey presto
> also have 16 eggs in the incubator from my female anery and my butter male now at 2 weeks
> can anyone tell me what to expect from these clutches
> thanks


 wow, you're having a real good year lol.. too many eggs eh
i think christy has answered the question already on hets.


----------



## Athravan

I think I read it wrong though, if it's normal x butter then it's normal het amel caramel (butter). I should say Congrats too


----------



## Kent

Came home from work tonight, checked the female het albino royal as have been for few days, expecting to just see her sitting there doing nothing but she was all coiled up on 7 eggs. YAY. All safely in incubator now so just got to wait now.


----------



## cornmorphs

i think helen did both christy, male butter to anery and normal.


----------



## t-bo

Kent said:


> Came home from work tonight, checked the female het albino royal as have been for few days, expecting to just see her sitting there doing nothing but she was all coiled up on 7 eggs. YAY. All safely in incubator now so just got to wait now.


Congrats! nice clutch


----------



## hogboy

Clutch 4 is just pipping, Goldust X Butter
Clutch 3 Amel x Goldust has some very odd looking babies , one looks possibly Goldust motley ????


----------



## Athravan

Granite x Snow is pipping, only 5 eggs, but it looks like one is a snow - which means my granite is het amel, and it will be snow het bloodred  Was expecting all anery het amel bloodred


----------



## cornmorphs

hogboy said:


> Clutch 4 is just pipping, Goldust X Butter
> Clutch 3 Amel x Goldust has some very odd looking babies , one looks possibly Goldust motley ????


any pics dude?



Athravan said:


> Granite x Snow is pipping, only 5 eggs, but it looks like one is a snow - which means my granite is het amel, and it will be snow het bloodred  Was expecting all anery het amel bloodred


 nice one, always good to get that little extra


----------



## madaboutreptiles

hogboy said:


> Clutch 4 is just pipping, Goldust X Butter
> Clutch 3 Amel x Goldust has some very odd looking babies , one looks possibly Goldust motley ????


 


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## hogboy

cornmorphs said:


> any pics dude?
> 
> 
> nice one, always good to get that little extra


This is the one ?








2nd one i'm definately not sure of ?#







#
This is my first real year of breeding corns, and am amazed at how difficult they are to tell apart


----------



## animalfreak

yes we have a normal and an anery female that were put to our male butter 30 eggs between them

nig hoping to start selling some before this lot hatch have some that have just taken there 3rd feed


----------



## cornmorphs

hogboy said:


> This is the one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd one i'm definately not sure of ?#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #
> This is my first real year of breeding corns, and am amazed at how difficult they are to tell apart


 to be honest mate its pretty easy, once they shed you will see.
1st one looks butter and the next looks like goldie to me


----------



## cornmorphs

animalfreak said:


> yes we have a normal and an anery female that were put to our male butter 30 eggs between them
> 
> nig hoping to start selling some before this lot hatch have some that have just taken there 3rd feed


 excellent, its nice having babiues, but i imagine having too many could be a nightmare,,. i havent ever had that day yet lol


----------



## hogboy

Well looks like i have more than one goldie this time -)
Weird looking butter though ?


----------



## animalfreak

never have to many waiting to see if our amel double clutches again this year she`s showing all the signs


----------



## hogboy

Looks like i have 5 Goldies so far, and more to come -)


----------



## cornmorphs

hogboy said:


> Well looks like i have more than one goldie this time -)
> Weird looking butter though ?


 well i reckon once they shed you will know for sure mate


animalfreak said:


> never have to many waiting to see if our amel double clutches again this year she`s showing all the signs


 i guess you have more people and more time for yours though. i am prettymuch on my limit, so if i want to keep some of my new ones as projects, then sooner or later i will have to sell something else thaqt i dont want to.


----------



## hogboy

Clutch number four are starting to emerge, so far 3 Goldusts and a Butter
from GD X Butter
And Lavamel looks to be gravid now -)


----------



## cornmorphs

be nice to see some lavamels. the only other decent adult pair i know of had duffs.


----------



## hogboy

cornmorphs said:


> be nice to see some lavamels. the only other decent adult pair i know of had duffs.


 Took a long time to get there but it'll be worth it
Fingers crossed -)


----------



## cornmorphs

always nice to get these projects out though, 3 years is a long time to wait for babies.


----------



## dracco

This is my cwd eggs they are incubating in the viv covered with a cricket tub so that they cant get damaged looking good so far


----------



## Kathryn666

My first clutch are FINALLY pipping. Four wee heads so far. These are from my Bloodred female x Amel Mot ph bloodred male, so can't wait to see them properly!!!

So, how long should they be before venturing out as all 4 seem quite content to sit in the eggs and look at me? The oldest is nearly 24hrs and the others pipped overnight.


Am feeling IMPATIENT LOL


----------



## BlueRoses

It'll be fine lol. Some come out very quickly, others take a loooong look at life first. Several of mine did this and they were ok. : victory:


----------



## Frasereptile

my corns layed there eggs 50 days ago, so they'll hatch any day now. im so exited, and it's my first time!


----------



## sahunk

I have just had another 42 beardie babies hatching, come eggs from me m8, and my own! :no1: and im breeding corns now we have having our 2 girls mated on saturday because i want to become more experianced in incubating and breeding, so i can breed things even harder! :no1:


----------



## cornmorphs

think my next ones are on 57? maybe 56.. cant be long now


----------



## Deano

Good news: 29 snows and amels hatched - all fed first time, result!

Bad news: My amel double clutched while I was away last week - 24 eggs all knackered. They look small and infertile, but don't know if they came out like that, or if they have spoilt sitting in the viv with no humidity. Gutted. She didn't do it last year, and has not been with a male. Oh well, live and learn, nesting box in just in case next year...


----------



## cornmorphs

Deano said:


> Good news: 29 snows and amels hatched - all fed first time, result!
> 
> Bad news: My amel double clutched while I was away last week - 24 eggs all knackered. They look small and infertile, but don't know if they came out like that, or if they have spoilt sitting in the viv with no humidity. Gutted. She didn't do it last year, and has not been with a male. Oh well, live and learn, nesting box in just in case next year...


 nice one mate, thats a grat result on the 1st lot.
on the 2nd ones, not much you can do.. sometimes it just happens, even with experienced females.


----------



## Deano

I left them in the hatching box a lot longer than I normally do while I waited for tubs to arrived - I was getting worried, but after this I'll start leaving them in there longer every time!


----------



## cornmorphs

to be honest mate, i have hatched corns in a viv on a heatmat, so unless they are getting no heat then there shouldnt be too much of a problem with a delay... if they are infertile then they were always going to be no good.. just th way it is, i have had some this year too.


----------



## Deano

I was talking about the clutch that fed first time - It was about a week after the first shed before I offered food, but then with 100% success. Bit of hunger did them good!

That makes me feel better about the second clutch though. It was just a shame the female had to go through laying 24 eggs for nothing, but she ate straight away so should be OK.


----------



## cornmorphs

i know, does make you feel like its a waste of time.. poor thing eh.


----------



## BlueRoses

Both my Creamsicle and Miami females double clutched a few weeks ago. Most of the eggs were duds ( small and soft and yellow) but 2 or 3 of each clutch looked ok. This was with me being prepared, laying box in, correct temp and humidity, ....... so dont beat yourself up. It just happens . Cant stop em doing it but like you say, all that effort on the snakes part for very little. Poor things


----------



## Deano

If she's gonna lay any way I'll be putting the male back in with her next year after the first clutch to try and fertilize them!


----------



## Kathryn666

I have 5 out including a couple of Bloodreds (I think lol). Four more pipped and a fair few to go!!!


----------



## Athravan

faroopnorthsnakes said:


> I have 5 out including a couple of Bloodreds (I think lol). Four more pipped and a fair few to go!!!


Very nice!!  It should be easier to tell if they are bloodreds by if they have the white belly as opposed to the chequers, as they often look very "normal" on top.


----------



## Kathryn666

Athravan said:


> Very nice!!  It should be easier to tell if they are bloodreds by if they have the white belly as opposed to the chequers, as they often look very "normal" on top.


Ahh thanks for that, I was wondering if I had too many normals. *goes to look* :no1:


----------



## BlueRoses

Congratters 'faroop' what a wonderful sight :flrt:
They are gorgeous little things. You must feel so chuffed. Keep those piccies coming :2thumb:


----------



## mask-of-sanity

well mine are keeping me waiting all corn eggs i have granites on day 55 ..also anerys on day 49 and butter x amel who is poss het butter on day 35 and ghost laid on sunday just gone


----------



## cornmorphs

i know i started a thread already. but might as well say in here too lol.
got my blood het hypo, lav, stripe and amel to amel stripe het lavenders hatching.
looking like 3 lavs, 2 amels and one lav stripe so far.. may well be more stripes buti cant see for sure, although there should be as 75% of the clutch should be stripe, 75% should also be amel.. get a lav mix in there for the opal stripe too.. thats the plan now.
will get some pics up tomorrow night,presuming they have come out of the eggs fully.


----------



## spirit975

More normals hatching here......oh for a different coloured nose to appear:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

spirit975 said:


> More normals hatching here......oh for a different coloured nose to appear:lol2:


lol, what havyou had thats not normals then? must be something?


----------



## cornmorphs

mask-of-sanity said:


> well mine are keeping me waiting all corn eggs i have granites on day 55 ..also anerys on day 49 and butter x amel who is poss het butter on day 35 and ghost laid on sunday just gone


 you have a clutch of granites due?? kept that quiet lol


----------



## spirit975

cornmorphs said:


> lol, what havyou had thats not normals then? must be something?


Only the sunkissed.


----------



## cornmorphs

spirit975 said:


> Only the sunkissed.


 no way, they're practically normal too..
so you have had like well over 100 normals?? ouch, yeah deffo going back to the not wanting to mix them up post lol..


----------



## bloodcorn

cornmorphs said:


> no way, they're practically normal too..
> so you have had like well over 100 normals?? ouch, yeah deffo going back to the not wanting to mix them up post lol..


yeah and she marked the het honey stripe as hhs 1 so on, so when she came to have het hypo sunkissed guess what :lol2: yeah hhs, she had to do some quick swapping about :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs

bloodcorn said:


> yeah and she marked the het honey stripe as hhs 1 so on, so when she came to have het hypo sunkissed guess what :lol2: yeah hhs, she had to do some quick swapping about :2thumb:


lol.. and there people were, taking the mickey out of me for mine eh.. on the nrightside, my clutch was so different that i got away with it.. not so sure mand would lol


----------



## bloodcorn

cornmorphs said:


> lol.. and there people were, taking the mickey out of me for mine eh.. on the nrightside, my clutch was so different that i got away with it.. not so sure mand would lol


I'm alright with my last 3 clutches they're all Abbotts :lol2:


----------



## spirit975

bloodcorn said:


> yeah and she marked the het honey stripe as hhs 1 so on, so when she came to have het hypo sunkissed guess what :lol2: yeah hhs, she had to do some quick swapping about :2thumb:


You taking the mick???? Pregnancy is always a good excuse for having dumb days:lol2:
Hoping for a few good batches of decent visuals next year though, so should be more fun.....at least they`re all different sizes...and the het sunkissed are easily recognisable when they try and take your face off when opening the tubs:2thumb:


----------



## bloodcorn

spirit975 said:


> You taking the mick???? Pregnancy is always a good excuse for having dumb days:lol2:
> Hoping for a few good batches of decent visuals next year though, so should be more fun.....at least they`re all different sizes...and the het sunkissed are easily recognisable when they try and take your face off when opening the tubs:2thumb:


I've got to :lol2:, remember what we were saying earlier about your house and my house :whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs

bloodcorn said:


> I'm alright with my last 3 clutches they're all Abbotts :lol2:


lol.. lucky you 



spirit975 said:


> You taking the mick???? Pregnancy is always a good excuse for having dumb days:lol2:
> Hoping for a few good batches of decent visuals next year though, so should be more fun.....at least they`re all different sizes...and the het sunkissed are easily recognisable when they try and take your face off when opening the tubs:2thumb:


 lol, thats not the best way to tell lol.. see which ones bite the hardest lol


----------



## spirit975

cornmorphs said:


> lol.. lucky you
> 
> 
> lol, thats not the best way to tell lol.. see which ones bite the hardest lol


That would be the het honeys lol....HHS7 is still a cowbag!:flrt:


----------



## mask-of-sanity

cornmorphs said:


> you have a clutch of granites due?? kept that quiet lol


yep i did lol didnt want to count my eggs so to speak but day 58 and i have a nose out just 15 more to go ....then wait for the anerys to start all 22 of them lol


----------



## cornmorphs

spirit975 said:


> That would be the het honeys lol....HHS7 is still a cowbag!:flrt:


lol, yeh we all have THAT one that we hate 



mask-of-sanity said:


> yep i did lol didnt want to count my eggs so to speak but day 58 and i have a nose out just 15 more to go ....then wait for the anerys to start all 22 of them lol


 cool, so you're having a good year then?


----------



## mask-of-sanity

cool, so you're having a good year then?[/quote]

its turning the corner now i think didnt think it would this year tbh


----------



## cornmorphs

mask-of-sanity said:


> cool, so you're having a good year then?


its turning the corner now i think didnt think it would this year tbh[/quote]
no i know what you mean, i had the bad start with the adult female royal pastel and the butter stripe both dieing.


----------



## mask-of-sanity

just keeping fingers crossed now that they hatch ok ......so pleased you got your lav stripe nigel you deserve it after losing the butter


----------



## cornmorphs

mask-of-sanity said:


> just keeping fingers crossed now that they hatch ok ......so pleased you got your lav stripe nigel you deserve it after losing the butter


 to be honest, i would have been even happier to have had a couple of those eggs live instead... such a shame that was.


----------



## hogboy

My first clucth of Goldust het Motley X Butter motley are just starting to pip


----------



## cornmorphs

hogboy said:


> My first clucth of Goldust het Motley X Butter motley are just starting to pip


 nice one dude, good to see some good quality morphs hatching in the uk in th last few days.


----------



## mask-of-sanity

2 granites out 8 more pipping i am so looking forward to these its been a long time coming for me this year


----------



## pankthesnake

mask-of-sanity said:


> 2 granites out 8 more pipping i am so looking forward to these its been a long time coming for me this year


nice one


----------



## cornmorphs

can i nag you for pics now then>? lol.. PICS PICS PICS:lol2:


----------



## mask-of-sanity

cornmorphs said:


> can i nag you for pics now then>? lol.. PICS PICS PICS:lol2:


belive me nigel wen i put them into a tub theres gonna be loads of pics up


----------



## Fill

Well the 3rd crestie egg started to go bad after about 110 days (the other 2 hatched after 122 and 128 days) so I decided that I'd cut it and see what was going on. It looks as if the crestie had stopped growing/forming some time before I cut it open and that the egg just took a while to go bad.










Oh well, 3 good looking eggs to go! And I think I'll try putting the male back in with my females and see if I can get some more.


----------



## cornmorphs

mask-of-sanity said:


> belive me nigel wen i put them into a tub theres gonna be loads of pics up


 good , thats what we like to hear


----------



## bampoisongirl

my amel corn laid this morning  Shes still in there i think theres 10 (thats how many i thought i could feel) and i think shes stopped so i guessed right! its my 2nd clutch, first fertile :flrt:


----------



## hogboy

3 out so far, looks like 1 goldust motley and 2 butter mots
still another 10 to emerge


----------



## bampoisongirl

pics! also, does anyone know where to get those little graphics u put on ur sig that countdown the days til ur eggs hatch?


----------



## Toonami

Well thought i would add my egg bit lol

Have had this little baby hatch today im well chuffed, i have already had a clutch hatch of Amel het anery and snows and now this clutch is Anery het amel and more snows, but this baby is sooooo stunning so thougt i would show it off lol










Thanks for looking
Natalie


----------



## cornmorphs

hogboy said:


> 3 out so far, looks like 1 goldust motley and 2 butter mots
> still another 10 to emerge


 should be quite easy to beat last years total of goldies eh :lol2:


----------



## hogboy

Yeah rub it in :lol2:
just uploading some pics now
genetics gods have been kinder this year:whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs

hogboy said:


> Yeah rub it in :lol2:
> just uploading some pics now
> genetics gods have been kinder this year:whistling2:


hope so mate. 
i think you deserve it too


----------



## hogboy

Here go's


----------



## cornmorphs

i think i can see two goldusts?


----------



## hogboy

cornmorphs said:


> i think i can see two goldusts?


I_ thought 'Motley' ?_


----------



## cornmorphs

hogboy said:


> I_ thought 'Motley' ?_


 sorry mate, i presumed the whole clucth was motley,. so didnt add that bit.


----------



## hogboy

cornmorphs said:


> sorry mate, i presumed the whole clucth was motley,. so didnt add that bit.


 Phewwwwwwww :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

hogboy said:


> Phewwwwwwww :lol2:


lol.. yeah sorry about that


----------



## spirit975

There`s always one eh? This last one from the clutch has been sitting on his own looking out of its egg for 3 days now.....in your own time buddy:whistling2:


----------



## jennibob

Can I play now that I have 28 beardie eggs :flrt:

gonna have lots of questions, this is our first clutch (apart from a false clutch earlyer in the year)

Jenx


----------



## Athravan

Looks like I'm done for the year for corns, my last 2 clutches hatched on the same day, so have 10 amels, and 21 anery het motleys, nothing special.

Still have royals, leos, and a lone tortoise egg to go!


----------



## toyah

Our first royals, hatching now - this wee normal is happy to sit with its head outside of the egg, the wee spider baby disappears back inside as soon as I open the incubator - shyguy!


----------



## diamondlil

Day 51 for 2 corn clutches, day 47 for the other. I saved an egg! One looked all shrivelled so I covered it in moist vermiculite and its plumped up again:2thumb:


----------



## stan

Our first ever morph royal python pipped yesterday, out of the egg now:


----------



## cornmorphs

wow you guys, love it.. such a lovely colour to it.


----------



## spirit975

Woohoo.....yet more normals pipping today, :whistling2: The only ones i hope will hang on a while come bang on time..typical! ..gonna be some cheap Carolinas for sale in a couple of weeks methinks!:lol2:


----------



## Corny-Dawny

My Bloodred is laying now, she was mated to my Lavender so cant wait for these, she looks like shes going to take all night, only 3 out so far


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic

well so far i have 2 normals, 2 anerys and 1 very fat anery stripe, 7 noses poking out too


----------



## cornmorphs

lol, the stripe wont stay fat, sometimes they have a lot of their belly when they hatch, he will thin out.


----------



## cornmorphs

just had a clutch of amels hatch. no messing with this clutch,same every year.
there is one left in the egg, and thats almost out, i scared it back in lol.
so i have 12 hatch within just a few hours..
great big ones too, love these guys, rarely have problems.


----------



## kelly

thats great news , congrats


----------



## cornmorphs

cheers hun, i just wish ihad a top end morph that was prolific as this female lol


----------



## kelly

lol yeah typical isnt it


----------



## cornmorphs

kelly said:


> lol yeah typical isnt it


 she isnt het anything either lol.. bummer eh


----------



## Daredevil

Thats why you try and sell so many Amels then Nige...:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

bradhollands999 said:


> Thats why you try and sell so many Amels then Nige...:lol2:


 great starter snake mate.
these ones rarely bite, hatch at about 10 grams, rarely miss a feed.. grow very quick, and most people breed them at 2 years females too. (not me, i havent kept any back yet lol)..
what more can you want for 20 quid? :lol2:


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic

righty so far from my 2 clutches i have
3 normals het lav, anery, hypo and motley
3 anery stripes poss het lav and hypo
3 anery het hypo, lav and motley
1 normal het anery, stripe, poss het lav and hypo
1 anery het stripe poss het lav and hypo
2 anery motleys het lav and hypo,
and another 9 to go and all but 2 have pipped!!!!


----------



## kelly

cornmorphs said:


> she isnt het anything either lol.. bummer eh


yep lol just typical


----------



## Dave-Flames

http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k230/bec_xx/080727_hatchling.jpg


my first rankin :no1:


----------



## bampoisongirl

*amel het caramels*

hi everyone just wondering what u thought of these eggs its my first fertile clutch so not really sure what im looking for, just concerned about teh little yellow bits on them, and some look a bit bumpy. have been candled (as many as i could without disturbing) and they clearly have veins. any input appreciated xx

ps thought i should mention they hav been moved out of this container into a clean one with fresh vermiculite as mould started on the vermiculite


----------



## mask-of-sanity

anery x anery motley clutch are pipping/hatching ......got 4 out including a lovely little ghost and 3 anerys ....1 anery decided he didnt want full belly checkers lol


----------



## kennedykrew

bampoisongirl said:


> hi everyone just wondering what u thought of these eggs its my first fertile clutch so not really sure what im looking for, just concerned about teh little yellow bits on them, and some look a bit bumpy. have been candled (as many as i could without disturbing) and they clearly have veins. any input appreciated xx
> 
> ps thought i should mention they hav been moved out of this container into a clean one with fresh vermiculite as mould started on the vermiculite


From what i can see .... they look ok.................. a little bit dimpled ..but just get the humidity up! either mist them or a damp layer of paper on top should do the trick!:2thumb:


----------



## jennibob

well, we are on day 7 now with our first BD clutch,

they are looking realy well, candled them (very carefully without removing them from the tub) and all have a spidery web type veiny patch in the eggs,

fingers crossed everyone :flrt:


----------



## Athravan

mask-of-sanity said:


> anery x anery motley clutch are pipping/hatching ......got 4 out including a lovely little ghost and 3 anerys ....1 anery decided he didnt want full belly checkers lol


A lot of my het motleys this year have missing checkers like that one, although not all of them.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

Well, today is day 60 for the 15 Red Blood Python eggs, I lost one a few weeks ago, egg got wet, and essentially rotted off, I cut it today, yup, completely ruined.

I also cut 7 of the others to find 7 little Bloods, I'll leave the other 7 for now, to see if they come out on their own!


----------



## spirit975

On day 54 now of my sunkissed x sunkissed eggs! Its my last clutch for the year and can`t wait to see lil sunkissed noses!:mf_dribble:


----------



## platypus

*Lots of leo eggs*

Had quite a lot hatch but still have a lot cooking









The little rascals are still laying :2thumb:


----------



## Renfield

My Female Yemen has finally laid, 53 eggs are now sitting in my incubator and she's back eating again so that's one less worry :2thumb:


----------



## diamondlil

One of my 3 corn clutches is hatching now, nice mix of amels and normals. No signs of pipping from the other clutches yet.


----------



## spirit975

Only a week to go for my sunkissed eggs...can`t wait! I just hope they inherit dad`s colour and head patten because then they will be awesome!:flrt:


----------



## cornmorphs

wow, still sme eggs about.
will those ones be actual sunkissed mand?


----------



## spirit975

cornmorphs said:


> wow, still sme eggs about.
> will those ones be actual sunkissed mand?


Yeah.sunkissed x sunkissed..what would be really nice is to find they`re both het amel or anery lol, but i think thats pushing my luck slightly lol. Still, if they`re anything like their father..the male i had from you, i`m expecting a nice clutch.


----------



## pankthesnake

cornmorphs said:


> wow, still sme eggs about.
> will those ones be actual sunkissed mand?


we've just had another clutch laid, from an amel female and an ultramel anery male. didn't expect this as the female laid seven infertile eggs a couple of months ago, but then two days ago went and laid another seven eggs, this time with two being fertile.


----------



## spirit975

I have a nose poking out of my sunkissed clutch! :flrt:


----------



## hogboy

Just have my last Amel x Goldust clutch emerging


----------



## spirit975

First sunkissed nearly out!



















:flrt::flrt:


----------



## hogboy

Love those SunKissed !!!!
My last eggs of the season are all out now
4 Goldusts and 3 Butters -)


----------



## animalfreak

we still have 2 clutches in the incubator expected to start hatching any time soon
and our anery laid a second clutch of 17 but only 4 good eggs , last week
have put this in small tub in viv to give them a chance


----------



## cornmorphs

bummer helen.. you still have had a decent year tho.
i have a few from a shared clutch that are due to hatch... thats me done for the year then.


----------



## kennedykrew

My Butter motleys have hatched now...... Day 83!!!! lol


----------



## cornmorphs

you're a patient man lol


----------



## animalfreak

It`s been a really good year only lost the 2 hatchlings that did not make it out of the eggs so far and we have had 60 live hatchlings just getting the stuborn ones to start feeding still have over 30 eggs to go not showing any signs but should be anytime


----------



## ladybird

I got my first crestie eggs yesterday (28th), I'm incubating at 25.5-26C so hopefully they will hatch in about 2 months


----------



## animalfreak

found another clutch in with 1 of my normal females this morning 
it is her second clutch and there were 7 good eggs


----------



## jennibob

Our female BD layed her second clutch yesterday, another 20 egg *yipes* that makes 48 now.

No wonder the poor girl is walking funny :blush:


----------



## diamondlil

My normal corn Sundance's clutch hatched, 1 badly kinked (RIP) 6 shed and fed so far, 4 in blue. She's turned out to be het amel.
























Annie the ghost mot's clutch of 14 has just started to pip'








Pearl the granite's monster eggs haven't started yet.
I love the bitey monsters!


----------



## neep_neep

Currently got 8 crestie eggs and 2 cave gecko eggs.

Expecting another 2 crestie eggs and another cave gecko egg in the next couple of weeks 

And, hopefully, my first crestie hatchlings will start pipping very soon!


----------



## neep_neep

First crestie has now hatched! :flrt:


----------



## cornmorphs

cool, nice to see something different


----------



## Kent

My Het - Het albino royal eggs have pipped ...........but no albino! 
Out of 7 eggs i really was hoping for one! 

Gutted


----------



## bizz

congrats to everyone on the hatchies, i have anneryxannerys eggs due any day now dont know of any hets so maybe have a suprise too :flrt:


----------



## animalfreak

we just had another female double clutch that we were not expecting she layed 7 perfect eggs 
so incubator still on


----------



## Alpha Dog

Pippers!!: victory:


----------

